# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - Oct 2015



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

We're officially deep into Autumn and here's some average weather stats to tell you what's likely to be in store. 

*OCTOBER*
  Temperature *13°C* /55°F

Low Temperature *10°C* /50°F

High Temperature *16°C* /60°F

Sunshine Hours *5 hrs*
Chance of Sunny Day *19 %*
  Rainfall *71mm*
  Rainfall days *15 days*
Chance of Rain *60 %*
Chance of Cloudy Day *27 %*
Chance of Windy Day *29 %
*
More facts: 


> *October* is the tenth month of the year in the Julian and Gregorian Calendars and one of seven months with a length of 31 days. The eighth month in the old Roman calendar, October retained its name (from the Latin_octō_ meaning "eight") after January and February were inserted into the calendar that had originally been created by the Romans.


*
*
So, on with the Brixton news! September's thread can be found here.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

Could a meteorologist please explain how there is more than double the chance of a rainy day than of a cloudy one? Surely most rainy days are, by necessity, cloudy ones?


----------



## alcopop (Oct 1, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Could a meteorologist please explain how there is more than double the chance of a rainy day than of a cloudy one? Surely most rainy days are, by necessity, cloudy ones?


It could rain  at night?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's a moody 2am 1st October scene in Windrush Square:


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's another superb round up of what's happened in the last month in Brixton Gentrification, ‘regeneration’, legal highs, Somerleyton Road and a pop up on the roof opposite a public toilet: Brixton Buzz in September

I really think that these reports are going to be invaluable to future historians and researchers. Excellent work Tricky Skills


----------



## Casaubon (Oct 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's another superb round up of what's happened in the last month in Brixton Gentrification, ‘regeneration’, legal highs, Somerleyton Road and a pop up on the roof opposite a public toilet: Brixton Buzz in September
> 
> I really think that these reports are going to be invaluable to future historians and researchers. Excellent work Tricky Skills



Brixton Buzz is a terrific asset - thanks to all involved for what must be a lot of work.
But so much bad, depressing news.................

ETA: that's not meant in any way as a criticism. It just reflects the times we live in.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 1, 2015)

On a similar theme to above - this is a fantastic / depressing listen.

Local broadcaster Daniel Ruiz Tizon talks to Mitchell, a resident of Angell Town for almost 40 years. The discussion considers the changes in Brixton over recent years.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

Is there anywhere in central Brixton which sells coffee machine descaler?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> Brixton Buzz is a terrific asset - thanks to all involved for what must be a lot of work.
> But so much bad, depressing news.................
> 
> ETA: that's not meant in any way as a criticism. It just reflects the times we live in.


I seem to be mainly documenting the demise of much loved pubs and shops recently, while suffering an inbox full of gushing hyperbole from incoming chains and well funded 'independents.'


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 1, 2015)

SpamMisery - Tesco Acre Lane def have allpurpose descaler. If you need something fancier Federation might be able to advise but I don't think they stock any.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> SpamMisery - Tesco Acre Lane def have allpurpose descaler. If you need something fancier Federation might be able to advise but I don't think they stock any.




Cheers trabuquera I was in there yesterday and they had all purpose descaler but I wasn't sure if the stuff you clean taps with was safe to use in coffee makers


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

South London's finest Misty Miller did a Radio One session last night (and then went on to play an acoustic folk gig in Nunhead after where she was bloody amazing). Her 1D cover is fantastic!

BBC Radio 1 - Huw Stephens, Misty Miller in session, Misty Miller in session


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Cheers trabuquera I was in there yesterday and they had all purpose descaler but I wasn't sure if the stuff you clean taps with was safe to use in coffee makers


Isn't it the same stuff you use in kettles?


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

Probably, but I'm cautious of the coffee machine because people will die if it stops working.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 1, 2015)

Read the packet SpamMisery - iirc they say that it does work with coffee machines - the same chemistry is at work - but you have to be SURE to flush the machine really vigorously with 2-3-4 complete cycles of water & steam to get rid of all the caustic chemicals. Even using it for a kettle they say to rinse, boil & discard a kettleful, then rinse again, before you make your next cup of tea.


----------



## Winot (Oct 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Probably, but I'm cautious of the coffee machine because people will die if it stops working.



As long as you buy the antidote too and have it close to hand they should be fine.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

Winot said:


> As long as you buy the antidote too and have it close to hand they should be fine.



There's no antidote to a SpamMisery without his morning coffee (or mid morning coffee, late morning coffee, pre lunch top up espresso etc etc)


----------



## superfly101 (Oct 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Probably, but I'm cautious of the coffee machine because people will die if it stops working.



Citric Acid crystals is what you need. Chemists or supermarket home baking sections usually.

What ratio citric acid / water to descale? - Home-Barista.com


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

Or you can use lemon juice, I believe. That's what's recommended for my Atomic stove top. Never descaled it though.

If you don't know where to look, citric acid is harder to find (or used to be) than you might imagine in Brixton. One shop keeper told us that was because the main buyers were heroin users so they stopped stocking it (could be ten years ago, mind!)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2015)

Rushy said:


> If you don't know where to look, citric acid is harder to find (or used to be) than you might imagine in Brixton.



It's quite easy to find it inside a lemon.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Citric Acid crystals is what you need. Chemists or supermarket home baking sections usually.
> 
> What ratio citric acid / water to descale? - Home-Barista.com



Thanks superfly101 that looks worth a punt


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It's quite easy to find it inside a lemon.


Can a mod please look at introducing an unimpressed face icon for such occasions?


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's another superb round up of what's happened in the last month in Brixton Gentrification, ‘regeneration’, legal highs, Somerleyton Road and a pop up on the roof opposite a public toilet: Brixton Buzz in September
> 
> I really think that these reports are going to be invaluable to future historians and researchers. Excellent work Tricky Skills


hendo


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Can a mod please look at introducing an unimpressed face icon for such occasions?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

Brixton sure is changing fast. 






From fast food store to estate agents: all change in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 1, 2015)

It's a branch of Martin Barry isn't it? They've been on Acre Lane for years.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> It's a branch of Martin Barry isn't it? They've been on Acre Lane for years.


I think so, yes.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> It's a branch of Martin Barry isn't it? They've been on Acre Lane for years.


Probably forced off acre lane by the increasing rents.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

I think if I made a filter on my Brixton Buzz email account that put any message with the word 'pop-up' in the bin, my message count would half.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 1, 2015)

Apparently the Chinese supermarket should be open again in a few days.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 1, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Apparently the Chinese supermarket should be open again in a few days.


Must have been closed for a much needed spruce up. Glad it's not gone for good.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

Loads of plain clothes cop action on Moorlands Rd. They were sniffing around some guy's car en masse.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

It's great seeing the old Theatre Restaurant sign being exposed.


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

editor said:


> It's great seeing the old Theatre Restaurant sign being exposed.
> 
> View attachment 77512


lovely shop front


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> There's no antidote to a SpamMisery



Lethal injection.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 1, 2015)

I stopped in the Beehive for dinner - curry night so £6.25 including a pint. Weren't in much of a social mood, ate alone, food was decent, spicy enough for me (I go Flaming Dragon curry, did a few hiccups).

On my way out, an old Caribbean boy, wished me with the best will in the world "god bless you sir" to which I replied "god bless you too, goodnight"

I'm not a religious man, but it felt right... I knew he meant it, and so did I.

Wonder if you get that at Pop Brixton.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 1, 2015)

Then I managed to rip 1.5 foxtons signs down up coldharbour lane.... It was 1,5 cos a rather irate bloke chased me round a couple of cars after catching me in the act..... Still, every little helps.

Unless you're a traitorous piece of shit who wants to see property values shoot up in Brixton, that is. 

Oh yeah, that's half of the reg posters here. Oh well.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 1, 2015)

Actually I shouldn't brag. It was my mate wot dunnit.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

> View attachment 77512


Has anyone actually been inside the Shhhh place next door? It's possibly the worst new shop front I have seen in Brixton. No one I have mentioned it to has heard of it, let alone tried their burgers.


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

Rushy E doesn't know the Spanish girl but will ask around


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> Rushy E doesn't know the Spanish girl but will ask around


I'll pm you the name she gave me.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 1, 2015)

editor said:


> It's great seeing the old Theatre Restaurant sign being exposed.
> 
> View attachment 77512


Can I like this twice ? So pleased it had been revealed and restored: I got excited a few months ago when all the facade coverings were being removed, and feared it would be busted up or covered over again. Nice one for Brixton's theatre history.


----------



## bimble (Oct 2, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Is there anywhere in central Brixton which sells coffee machine descaler?


There's that arch on Brixton Station rd where they have all sorts of proper big coffee machines, I think they restore them in there? they will know.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2015)

Well this is kind of annoying. I've only just learnt about the Lambeth Heritage Festival which ended last month. I would have loved to have gone to this talk: Remembering Somerleyton Road and Geneva Road.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/lsp-Lambeth-Heritage-Festival-2015.pdf


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2015)

Some bars and gigs to see in Brixton this weekend: 
Brixton Weekender – some bar, gig and club picks for Fri 2nd – Sun 4th October


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2015)

Bloody hell it's busy in the Ritzy cafe.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Then I managed to rip 1.5 foxtons signs down up coldharbour lane.... It was 1,5 cos a rather irate bloke chased me round a couple of cars after catching me in the act..... Still, every little helps.
> 
> Unless you're a traitorous piece of shit who wants to see property values shoot up in Brixton, that is.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's half of the reg posters here. Oh well.



I went a mooch the other morning (Tulse Hill) and happened upon a pile of about six Foxton's signs. All leaning against the wall in a sort of pile ensemble, all with broken stalks.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I went a mooch the other morning (Tulse Hill) and happened upon a pile of about six Foxton's signs. All leaning against the wall in a sort of pile ensemble, all with broken stalks.



A crying shame, no less.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I went a mooch the other morning (Tulse Hill) and happened upon a pile of about six Foxton's signs. All leaning against the wall in a sort of pile ensemble, all with broken stalks.


What a beautiful, uplifting sight that must have been.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

editor said:


> What a beautiful, uplifting sight that must have been.



And no phone battery to capture the moment


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 2, 2015)

The Blues Kitchen is open tonight. Seems a low key affair from what I saw when I walked past


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> The Blues Kitchen is open tonight. Seems a low key affair from what I saw when I walked past


They're down as officially launching next week. Was it open to all? Maybe it was one of those fashionable  'soft launches'?


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 2, 2015)

editor said:


> They're down as officially launching next week. Was it open to all? Maybe it was one of those fashionable  'soft launches'?


The doors are closed with 2 bouncers inside on each door but nobody like a host or a desk I could see. 2 people got in without flashing an invite or a guest book being referred to but doesn't say anything really. 

It's very dark inside so hard to see much from outside.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 2, 2015)

In other Acre Lane news it seems The Dinner House takeaway Chinese is closed for good. 

Also spotted a Portuguese restaurant I managed to miss before called That's It (PR company not involved in the naming). It's like those restaurants you see or at least used to see, in Stockwell that serve simple tasty food for no money. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2015)

A couple of pics from last night: 







A cracking late Thursday night in Brixton – reggae at the Hoot, jazz at the Prince


----------



## han (Oct 3, 2015)

Is the jazz night every Thursday at the PoW?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2015)

editor said:


> It's great seeing the old Theatre Restaurant sign being exposed. View attachment 77512


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry... Technical issues. I was wanting to ask if that restaurant is on Coldharbour Lane? The theatre shop frontplace which is now advertising itself as an izakaya selling ramen.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes, on coldharbour lane. previously Gyoza.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Yes, on coldharbour lane. previously Gyoza.



ah!  thought it looked familiar!  Was thinking it looked like the former Duck Egg cafe next door but couldn't quite be sure!  I must be walking around with my eyes closed!


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2015)

Scene in Windrush Square earlier: 







#RefugeesWelcome: Citizens UK campaigners in Windrush Square, Brixton, Sat 3rd Oct


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Sorry... Technical issues. I was wanting to ask if that restaurant is on Coldharbour Lane? The theatre shop frontplace which is now advertising itself as an izakaya selling ramen.


It was an Eel & Pie house before that 





Brixton history - J Young Eel and Pie restaurant, 426 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF, now Gyozo Chinese and Japanese restaurant, Lambeth, London


----------



## neel143890 (Oct 4, 2015)

hello, 
welcome to this forum site Brixton is the very  good city in world .


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2015)

Sad.

The last hours of Brixton’s A&C Continental Delicatessen – photos


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 4, 2015)

Saw an article about the Brixton Pound in the Norwegian Airways inflight magazine, big feature with lots of photos. Unfortunately I was too hungover to read what it said.


----------



## Brix69 (Oct 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Sad.
> 
> The last hours of Brixton’s A&C Continental Delicatessen – photos


Lovely people & lovely shop, so sad they won't be there anymore. Brixton will be a worse place for it closing. I wish them all the best & thanks.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a decent Chinese takeaway in Brixton please?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 4, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent Chinese takeaway in Brixton please?


I like Ten Thanks in Brixton Hill.


----------



## prunus (Oct 4, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent Chinese takeaway in Brixton please?



If you're including 'delivers to brixton' in your definition then I can recommend Wuli Wuli (Camberwell). Well, I can recommend it anyway, even if you're not, just not for you  .


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2015)

Cheers both 

Any further suggestions welcome. Am up Railton Rd end of Brixton and will be walking (unless I get a delivery).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 4, 2015)

No 2 at Herne Hill  is pretty good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> No 2 at Herne Hill  is pretty good.


Yeah, had a recommendation for them from another urb, however have gone with prunus' (and poptyping's) suggestion of Wuli Wuli in Camberwell who deliver. Awaiting food now  

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, had a recommendation for them from another urb, however have gone with prunus' (and poptyping's) suggestion of Wuli Wuli in Camberwell who deliver. Awaiting food now
> 
> Thanks for the help


Awaits review with interest....


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Cheers both
> 
> Any further suggestions welcome. Am up Railton Rd end of Brixton and will be walking (unless I get a delivery).


Otherwise known as Herne Hill.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2015)

Don't blame me, I'm from Barnet


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Awaits review with interest....


Was excellent


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2015)

Another great nu-Brixton employer!



> *Mexican-style Wahaca is latest food chain to be accused of unfair tipping policy*
> Wahaca waiter says he was effectively being asked ‘to pay rent’ to work at the restaurant, which was founded by MasterChef winner Thomasina Miers
> 
> At the restaurant chain, founded by former MasterChef winner Thomasina Miers, staff are required to hand over 3.3% of card sales and 0.075% of cash sales at the end of every shift, regardless of how much money they have made on tips. One waiter said that, because the levy was charged on sales and not tips, this meant he was losing more than 50% of his tips every week. He said he would rather pay into the pot himself than have the company control the system. Another waiter interviewed by the Observer said he was effectively being asked “to pay rent” to work at Wahaca.
> ...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 5, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Was excellent


This is good news. Now can you find out if Ghurkha Cottage in Crystal Palace delivers to our house?!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Another great nu-Brixton employer!


I'd forgotten that the South Bank managed to combine the modern container culture of Pop Brixton with affluent cultural customers (see picture in your article).

Seems that even though the Queen Elizabeth Hall is currently closed for at least a year for refurbishment, the commercial shipping containers are still full steam ahead - including Wahaca.

Seeing as all restaurant chains are tainted by this claw back of tips - can I ask a subversive question?
What is is like in terms of pay working conditions and status waiting in a chain restaurant vs being a "crew member" in McDonalds?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I'd forgotten that the South Bank managed to combine the modern container culture of Pop Brixton with affluent cultural customers (see picture in your article).
> 
> Seems that even though the Queen Elizabeth Hall is currently closed for at least a year for refurbishment, the commercial shipping containers are still full steam ahead - including Wahaca.
> 
> ...


Here's what McD workers get:


> For 16 - 17 year olds working in McDonald's company owned restaurants, employees start on £4.25 per hour. 18 - 21 year olds in company owned restaurants start on £4.65 per hour and 22 years and above start on £5.55 per hour. The pay rates may vary in franchised restaurants. Trainee Managers receive a generous package with a starting salary between £18.5 and £21.5k per annum, six weeks holiday per year, Life Assurance cover and a Private Pension scheme.
> What is the average salary of a McDonald's restaurant employee?


And of course, there's going to be just about bugger all tips.

Not sure what use this comparison is though as they're very different kinds of restaurants.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's what McD workers get:
> And of course, there's going to be just about bugger all tips.
> Not sure what use this comparison is though as they're very different kinds of restaurants.


Just curious. Looks like McDonalds cuts their costs by employing younger workers on the lower minimum wage thinking about it.


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 5, 2015)

The only time those rates would have been legal was 2007 when:
* u18s had to be paid £3.40 (Vs McD's £4.25)
* 18 -21 had to be paid £4.60 (Vs McD's £4.65)
* Over 21s had to be paid £5.52 (Vs McD's £5.55)
So basically minimum wage ~10 years ago but actually being quite "generous" to the younger crew.

In 2014 they said "We always pay above the National Minimum Wage and for employees aged 21 years old and over, the minimum starting rate is currently £6.32 an hour."


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Another great nu-Brixton employer!



I know someone who works in Wahaca and he has told me that the he prefers this method of tipping, makes more from tips this way and thinks it is fairer to all staff, compared to other places he has worked.

Just sayin...


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 5, 2015)

Probably a bit like zero hours contracts. Sounds terrible and makes a great daily mail type headline, but is only one side of the story


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> I know someone who works in Wahaca and he has told me that the he prefers this method of tipping, makes more from tips this way and thinks it is fairer to all staff, compared to other places he has worked.
> 
> Just sayin...


I'm sure it may be great for some, but there seems to be no shortage of workers - and their unions - complaining about this policy.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 5, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Probably a bit like zero hours contracts. Sounds terrible and makes a great daily mail type headline, but is only one side of the story



It sounds quite fair.

Waiters seem to have to share 40 per cent of their tips with kitchen staff.

With none taken by Wahaca.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> It sounds quite fair.
> 
> Waiters seem to have to share 40 per cent of their tips with kitchen staff.
> 
> With none taken by Wahaca.



I've worked both in the kitchen and front of house and tips were always equal regardless of your job/seniority. Always seemed the most fair to me.


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> I know someone who works in Wahaca and he has told me that the he prefers this method of tipping, makes more from tips this way and thinks it is fairer to all staff, compared to other places he has worked.
> 
> Just sayin...


I was a bus-boy (well, girl) in a restaurant in Leeds and I'd have loved a policy like this. I would work till 2 or 3am, on my feet all night, clearing up tables and carrying out food, and then just have to hope the wait staff were fair. You wouldn't believe the number of times they were unfortunately unable to find me at the end of shift


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Waiters seem to have to share 40 per cent of their tips with kitchen staff.


40pc based on estimated average tips?

As far as i can see, if the waiting staff fail to make a certain amount in tips, then they would effectively have money taken out of their pay. On the other hand, if they do particuarly well, then they don't have to share those extra tips with the rest of the staff.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> 40pc based on estimated average tips?
> 
> As far as i can see, if the waiting staff fail to make a certain amount in tips, then they would effectively have money taken out of their pay. On the other hand, if they do particuarly well, then they don't have to share those extra tips with the rest of the staff.



Not how I read it. But you may be right.

On my sole visit to Wahaca, the waiter was unable to explain the tips system at all clearly, but didn't complain about it.

The fairest system seems to be waiters and kitchen staff sharing the tips. With none going to bosses.


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> 40pc based on estimated average tips?
> 
> As far as i can see, if the waiting staff fail to make a certain amount in tips, then they would effectively have money taken out of their pay. On the other hand, if they do particuarly well, then they don't have to share those extra tips with the rest of the staff.


That is I assume to avoid them pocketing half and only declaring a small amount of them- which was the other trick the wait staff used to pull. Ime average tips over a night were always quite high- people round up, if 12.5% x people always round it up to at least the nearest quid, people often throw in a few quid extra as they leave..... The tables that were bad were the big ones where everyone would pay bits and somehow come up short- the twos and fours and sixes were pretty lucrative.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Oct 5, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent Chinese takeaway in Brixton please?



Wang Fa by Loughborough Junction station. Does delivery.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Wang Fa by Loughborough Junction station. Does delivery.


Nice one


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2015)

I've just been sent blurb for yet another pricey foodie supper club in Brixton. £35/head.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2015)

There's some exceptionally loud drumming going on in Coldharbour Lane right now. I think it's coming from the Domino Club.

Edit: no it was one guy in the street who may have been accompanying a funeral car.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Oct 6, 2015)

editor said:


> There's some exceptionally loud drumming going on in Coldharbour Lane right now. I think it's coming from the Domino Club.
> 
> Edit: no it was one guy in the street who may have been accompanying a funeral car.



There was a big funeral happening at the Gresham Baptist Church.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> There was a big funeral happening at the Gresham Baptist Church.


Of course you are right. In my bizarre mind I was wondering whether Brixton East had diversified from weddings to funerals!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 6, 2015)

Is the chinese supermarket on electric ave closed? it was shutters down today.


----------



## Winot (Oct 6, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is the chinese supermarket on electric ave closed? it was shutters down today.



Article here. 

Wing Tai Watch


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2015)

Winot said:


> Article here.
> 
> Wing Tai Watch



That's an article?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 6, 2015)

Winot said:


> Article here.
> 
> Wing Tai Watch


Glad to see that Miss South shops there too. 
Fingers crossed that closure is only temporary.


----------



## Winot (Oct 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's an article?



Well that'll teach me for trying to be helpful


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's an article?


It is - even by their plummeting standards - the lightest whisk of fluffiest fluff.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 8, 2015)

The main headlines coming out of the Cultural Consultation have all been about the BONKERS plan to turn three libraries into mini-me gyms.

But if you look further into the Cabinet report, some pretty savage cuts to other leisure services will also be head-nodded through next Monday.

These include:

Some parks could close if no Friends groups step forward to take over the management.

Likewise for the public toilets at Archbishops Park, Norwood, Hillside Gardens, Ruskin and Agnes Riley Gardens.

Streatham Common, Ruskin Park and Agnes Riley Gardens paddling pools could be ‘grassed over’ if residents don’t do their bit for the Co-operative Council.

Seasonal planting around public parks will come to a close.

Lambeth Archives is still looking for a new home.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 8, 2015)

The park cuts are really sad, lambeth parks are so much nicer and seem better used than they were a few years ago and is a shame this is at risk
I don't understand how it fits with objectives about encouraging activity either


----------



## Winot (Oct 8, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I don't understand how it fits with objectives about encouraging activity either



Different budget.  Central govt pays for the NHS.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Likewise for the public toilets at Archbishops Park, Norwood, Hillside Gardens, Ruskin and Agnes Riley Gardens.
> BBuzz piece.


I think the public toilets in Ruskin Park closed around 1990.


----------



## se5 (Oct 8, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think the public toilets in Ruskin Park closed around 1990.



The ones by the cafe and children's play area are still open. It would be such a shame to have to close them (and in the other parks). 

On the wider issue surely there must be a way of channelling the energy of keen parents to be involved in sustaining the waterplay areas/ play areas generally - they are usually the biggest users and have the greatest stake in the future of the parks' play areas.

I would have thought that there would be local gardeners too who could do a bit of planting if it meant that the park could continue to develop. Most people when faced with the choice between closure and getting involved and  volunteering for a few hours would choose the latter despite any ideological objections. The volunteering does however require support from the council which I hope is included in the cultural services plans


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2015)

But why? 

It's not a sustainable model to use volunteers - and it undermines existing Parks staff - essentially saying 'we don't need you - some bloke down the road with a shovel and some B&Q bulbs can do the job you did all that horticultural training for'. 

Besides, we've already paid for parks maintenance by council tax. I'd rather they increased that, than cut services.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 8, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> But why?
> 
> It's not a sustainable model to use volunteers - and it undermines existing Parks staff - essentially saying 'we don't need you - some bloke down the road with a shovel and some B&Q bulbs can do the job you did all that horticultural training for'.
> 
> Besides, we've already paid for parks maintenance by council tax. I'd rather they increased that, than cut services.



I wish councils would stop spending money on external consultants and over-priced outsourced services run by their mates.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 8, 2015)

The Cultural consultation includes funding £300k to the Old Vic, £300k to the Garden Museum and £250k to the South London Theatre.

Another random figure - £108k was recently spent by the Council on the recruitment costs alone for just three appointments. One of these was filled internally.

Of course it is very easy to pick out these possible areas where savings could be made. I'm not denying that it's a tough job to balance the books with horrendous cuts from central government.

But the Nu Labour lot at the Town Hall don't do themselves any favours when they keep on crying about the big bad Tory bogeyman, yet appear to be able to find money for some projects, and not others.

I'd be interested in following the money after the sale of the Waterloo library...


----------



## Belushi (Oct 8, 2015)

Piece about the gentrification of Stockwell in todays Metro

Gentrification is knocking the heart out of my South London neighbourhood


----------



## ricbake (Oct 8, 2015)

Hofesh Shechter on stage at the Academy in an hour and a half - rave review in the Standard

Hofesh Shechter, review: the most exciting night of dance this year


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> Different budget.  Central govt pays for the NHS.


The new health and social care changes will move funding around. So it is very short sighted


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2015)

But even in that, Social Care is a tiny brother compared to Health spend and is therefore being hammered.


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2015)

Though tbf perennial and mixed herbaceous planting makes much more sense than seasonal planting in parks. I wince at the cost and waste when the seasons turn and gardeners are digging up plants and bulbs (many of which would naturalise or self seed if left, and many of which look nicer in a mixed planting scheme than in this very old fashioned formal lay out anyway). 

Sadly I suspect what Lambeth will do is get some bloke to put in some perennials from B&Q, rather than think the planting through //cynical


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> But even in that, Social Care is a tiny brother compared to Health spend and is therefore being hammered.


Spend is being moved from health to social care as part of new integrated care pathways* so it is actually in the council's long term interests to keep parks open and well tended. 

*and cut/capped


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, but Manc+ and Cornwall+ are proving that the funding isn't effectively moving to social care - just the LAs/ CCGs etc are divesting itself of its responsibilities!


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Yes, but Manc+ and Cornwall+ are proving that the funding isn't effectively moving to social care - just the LAs/ CCGs etc are divesting itself of its responsibilities!


In London the London CCGs it's an integrated funding transfer. I know the person modelling it and building the governance for three of the largest commissioning trusts. That's the advantage of having NHS England and the DoH on your doorstep I suppose.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2015)

Ah, then I should pick your brain off here!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2015)

Manter said:


> Though tbf perennial and mixed herbaceous planting makes much more sense than seasonal planting in parks. I wince at the cost and waste when the seasons turn and gardeners are digging up plants and bulbs (many of which would naturalise or self seed if left, and many of which look nicer in a mixed planting scheme than in this very old fashioned formal lay out anyway).


I agree and often think the same.


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I agree and often think the same.


Did you see the beds on the corner opposite St Matthew's church this year? Relatively small but fantastic planting- alliums early in the year that they let stand above multicoloured grasses later in the year. Really lovely


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2015)

This is happening on Sunday. We have a limited number of places so email if you want to attend (see flier).


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 9, 2015)

se5 said:


> The ones by the cafe and children's play area are still open. It would be such a shame to have to close them (and in the other parks).
> 
> On the wider issue surely there must be a way of channelling the energy of keen parents to be involved in sustaining the waterplay areas/ play areas generally - they are usually the biggest users and have the greatest stake in the future of the parks' play areas.
> 
> I would have thought that there would be local gardeners too who could do a bit of planting if it meant that the park could continue to develop. Most people when faced with the choice between closure and getting involved and  volunteering for a few hours would choose the latter despite any ideological objections. The volunteering does however require support from the council which I hope is included in the cultural services plans



I can tell you now that LBL are providing pretty much zero support to those who are attempting to help them by taking on some of the parks management. In fact they seem to keep moving the goal posts and wanting more and more. Co-operative Council - I don't think so. They must be really stupid  - they need to be encouraging volunteers not pissing them off. Do they not realise that volunteers are not paid, are not generally trained and often have full time jobs - asking them to do more needs be be handled sensitively.

Oh and while I'm at it, what a waste of money these adverts are about about 'Doing your bit'. The most recent one I saw encouraged us to 'take in our neighbour's parcel'. For goodness sake -I don't need to be told by nanny state to do this! Either you do it or you don't and the adverts won't  make a blind bit of difference. How about using some of this money for the parks (or other services)

Rant over


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 9, 2015)

That and the fact that they've already broken their agreement with the Heritage Lottery Fund over the multi million pound investment in Brockwell Park by withdrawing the level of paid parks dept support which they'd promised. 

HLF are inevitably miffed.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 9, 2015)

There's some food 'space' half way up Atlantic Road, just about opposite where the entrance to the Villaage is.  What's that about?  Yesterday it just had two guys in sitting next to a kind of stall...

And does anyone know where the patty shop went (at the top of the market/villaage opposite Carlton Mansions)?  I liked them


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2015)

Just a small plug for Betty's cafe...







A look inside the Art Nouveau cafe, Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2015)

The righteous fist of rebellion seen on the hoardings for Jerry Knight's latest cash-pocketing venture:


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 9, 2015)

Wasn't the previous laundry a private business?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 10, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Wasn't the previous laundry a private business?



But rentierism is not a productive, job-based business like a laundry. 

It's the deployment of money to make more money by pocketing half of someone else's money.


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2015)

The Prince Regent had its first morning of doing breakfast / brunch this morning. We headed in. A really good full English for £7.75, big enough for us to get two and share ours with the kids. Really tasty sausages, bacon, black pudding. Free frothy milk for the kids. Free extra bread. All the newspapers in there too. There are veggie breakfasts, pancakes, eggs florentine, benedict, Royale etc.

We had breakfast for a family of four in great surroundings with great people serving you at only £20. Not something we'd do every week, but nice once in a while.

Sorry to sound like an advert but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 10, 2015)

editor said:
			
		

> The righteous fist of rebellion seen on the hoardings for Jerry Knight's latest cash-pocketing venture:
> 
> View attachment 77882



You realise that he'll probably blame you for the impromptu artwork now?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Wasn't the previous laundry a private business?


It was a family-run business that had provided local employment for 119 years. I'd prefer that to luxury flats. 

Walton Lodge Laundry in Brixton closes after nearly 120 years in Coldharbour Lane


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Prince Regent had its first morning of doing breakfast / brunch this morning. We headed in. A really good full English for £7.75, big enough for us to get two and share ours with the kids. Really tasty sausages, bacon, black pudding. Free frothy milk for the kids. Free extra bread. All the newspapers in there too. There are veggie breakfasts, pancakes, eggs florentine, benedict, Royale etc.
> 
> We had breakfast for a family of four in great surroundings with great people serving you at only £20. Not something we'd do every week, but nice once in a while.
> 
> Sorry to sound like an advert but I really enjoyed it.



do you mean the Prince Regent in Herne Hill - because they've been doing that since they opened in that guise...


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 10, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> do you mean the Prince Regent in Herne Hill - because they've been doing that since they opened in that guise...


Is definitely a new thing.  Or a reboot of an old thing.  They had a blackboard out the front last week in the morning saying they'd be doing it from this weekend.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Is definitely a new thing.  Or a reboot of an old thing.  They had a blackboard out the front last week in the morning saying they'd be doing it from this weekend.



oh maybe a reboot of an old thing then?  Certainly not a new thing - they'd done it for years.

In fact I posted about here in 2009

Eggs Benedict/Florentine


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 10, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh maybe a reboot of an old thing then?  Certainly not a new thing - they'd done it for years.
> 
> In fact I posted about here in 2009
> 
> Eggs Benedict/Florentine



I love that old thread... also one of my favourite breakfasts.  Duck egg used to be good for them.  Might go try the regent tomorrow.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Prince Regent had its first morning of doing breakfast / brunch this morning. We headed in. A really good full English for £7.75, big enough for us to get two and share ours with the kids. Really tasty sausages, bacon, black pudding. Free frothy milk for the kids. Free extra bread. All the newspapers in there too. There are veggie breakfasts, pancakes, eggs florentine, benedict, Royale etc.
> 
> We had breakfast for a family of four in great surroundings with great people serving you at only £20. Not something we'd do every week, but nice once in a while.
> 
> Sorry to sound like an advert but I really enjoyed it.


 Surely this should be on the Herne Hill thread?



gaijingirl said:


> oh maybe a reboot of an old thing then?  Certainly not a new thing - they'd done it for years.
> 
> In fact I posted about here in 2009
> 
> Eggs Benedict/Florentine


Yes, but they now do it even earlier - 9:30am opening I think.


----------



## Smick (Oct 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Surely this should be on the Herne Hill thread?
> 
> .



If Herne Hill isn't related to Brixton then why is there a Herne Hill topic on the Brixton board?


----------



## Angellic (Oct 11, 2015)

anyone know where there is a recycling bin for small electrical appliances? There was one by Max roach but not there anymore.

Thanks


----------



## peterkro (Oct 11, 2015)

Angellic said:


> anyone know where there is a recycling bin for small electrical appliances? There was one by Max roach but not there anymore.
> 
> Thanks


You could check out the one down by the Cowley estate it certainly did have one (as did Max Roach) but I haven't been there for quite a while.


----------



## superfly101 (Oct 11, 2015)

The recycle bins Tesco Acre Lane? 

If it still works (even if it doesn't) leave note on it and put it on the street over night. 

Anything  electrical or functional usually vanishes within the hour tbf.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 11, 2015)

I think I've seen small electrical items on the acre lane bins as superfly101 suggests (If not an official one, people have dropped them there in the past)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2015)

Wing Tai is open again - they were on holiday.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 11, 2015)

3 things:
1. Brixton rec family showers were ice cold today. 
2. Art Nouveau caf on Atlantic Road does nice coffee and plays great soul music. 
3. A twat tried to run me down at a set of traffic lights, accelerating into me whilst I was stationery in the bike box, at the junction of Herne Hill-Halfmoon Lane because I shouted to him that he nearly killed me when he cut me up to overtake a bus. I had to call the police.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 11, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> 3 things:
> 1. Brixton rec family showers were ice cold today.
> 2. Art Nouveau caf on Atlantic Road does nice coffee and plays great soul music.
> 3. A twat tried to run me down at a set of traffic lights, accelerating into me whilst I was stationery in the bike box, at the junction of Herne Hill-Halfmoon Lane because I shouted to him that he nearly killed me when he cut me up to overtake a bus. I had to call the police.


fuck sake! Hope you're ok


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm doing the London Underground radio show today, LIVE NOW from #Brixton hip hop house tech electronica… 

www.interface.n.nu


----------



## Angellic (Oct 11, 2015)

Angellic said:


> anyone know where there is a recycling bin for small electrical appliances? There was one by Max roach but not there anymore.
> 
> Thanks



thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Angellic said:


> anyone know where there is a recycling bin for small electrical appliances? There was one by Max roach but not there anymore.
> Thanks


Nearer to you might be outside the shops near Hero of Switzerland pub on Loughborough Road.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> 3. A twat tried to run me down at a set of traffic lights, accelerating into me whilst I was stationery in the bike box, at the junction of Herne Hill-Halfmoon Lane because I shouted to him that he nearly killed me when he cut me up to overtake a bus. I had to call the police.



will he get done for it? I hope so.

In a sensible world, deliberately driving into someone on a bike would get you banned for life.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 11, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> 3 things:
> 1. Brixton rec family showers were ice cold today.
> 2. Art Nouveau caf on Atlantic Road does nice coffee and plays great soul music.
> 3. A twat tried to run me down at a set of traffic lights, accelerating into me whilst I was stationery in the bike box, at the junction of Herne Hill-Halfmoon Lane because I shouted to him that he nearly killed me when he cut me up to overtake a bus. I had to call the police.


Hope you're ok


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 11, 2015)

About electrical stuff - you can also hand it in at the British Heart Foundation place opposite Tesco Acre Lane, where they'll (probably) test it to make sure it's safe before flogging it at very bargain price to someone.

in other news, the perennially cursed bar/restaurant/poolhall/whatever site next door to BHF has been done up at evident expense in elaborately distressed fake olde-southern bourbon-bar style, loads of flash old tiling etc, and was heaving with people on friday night, don't know what for. haven't been in there yet as it looked a bit clapham demographic, but maybe I am being unfair. Reports???


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> 3 things:
> 3. A twat tried to run me down at a set of traffic lights, accelerating into me whilst I was stationery in the bike box, at the junction of Herne Hill-Halfmoon Lane because I shouted to him that he nearly killed me when he cut me up to overtake a bus. I had to call the police.


Hope you are ok. There were roadworks and lots of tailbacks on the road up to Tulse hill todey.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Nearer to you might be outside the shops near Hero of Switzerland pub on Loughborough Road.




of course!


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 11, 2015)

1 they've been iffy for ages. Not ideal 
3 have definitely seen much more cunty driving there lately. Seems busier than usual, may be making people aggravated. Your fella sounds like a real prick mind


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the messages of support. I was a bit shaken, but happy that the dickhead didn't do any real damage.

Police came by this evening and said if they caught the cunt on cctv at the junction, then he could be charged for assault.


----------



## Aeryn (Oct 11, 2015)

Good, hope they get him (and great that police actually gave a toss - they are sometimes a bit crap with car v bike accidents).


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I see no report yet on the Libraries cabinet meeting.
Seems it was relocated from Karibu to Dunraven School. Easier to deal with demonstrators? Hoping to shake them off?
Anyway Rachel Heywood posted a slightly equivocal comment:


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I see no report yet on the Libraries cabinet meeting.
> Seems it was relocated from Karibu to Dunraven School. Easier to deal with demonstrators? Hoping to shake them off?
> Anyway Rachel Heywood posted a slightly equivocal comment:


I'm hearing that it was packed.


----------



## Gniewosz (Oct 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that it was packed.


Best quote for the night ... "Too many gyms, Jim" [Cllr Jim Dickson] ;-)


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Best quote for the night ... "Too many gyms, Jim" [Cllr Jim Dickson] ;-)


So was he opposing the GLL deal then?


----------



## Gniewosz (Oct 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> So was he opposing the GLL deal then?


No... just trying to pretend to be representing his constituents with a few vacuous recommendations, e.g. library should stay at the heart of the Carnegie library, the time required to shut down the Carnegie library in order to convert to a gym should be kept at a minimum...


----------



## Gniewosz (Oct 13, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> No... just trying to pretend to be representing his constituents with a few vacuous recommendations, e.g. library should stay at the heart of the Carnegie library, the time required to shut down the Carnegie library in order to convert to a gym should be kept at a minimum...


Very clear that the council hasn't actually down any proper assessment as to whether converting the libraries into gyms makes any practical sense. No business plans, no physical plans on how gyms can co-exist in the library buildings, no planning permission to change use of the building, etc.  Some giggles over how to fit a gym into the Minet Library, when the archives take up 2/3rds of the space already.  Also, people constantly correcting the council officers that gyms are not libraries.... council thinks it is sufficient to have part time staff to simply "curate" the drastically reduced library areas in these new gyms.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Very clear that the council hasn't actually down any proper assessment as to whether converting the libraries into gyms makes any practical sense. No business plans, no physical plans on how gyms can co-exist in the library buildings, no planning permission to change use of the building, etc.  Some giggles over how to fit a gym into the Minet Library, when the archives take up 2/3rds of the space already.  Also, people constantly correcting the council officers that gyms are not libraries.... council thinks it is sufficient to have part time staff to simply "curate" the drastically reduced library areas in these new gyms.


Fancy adding a bit more detail for a Buzz report?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Very clear that the council hasn't actually down any proper assessment as to whether converting the libraries into gyms makes any practical sense. No business plans, no physical plans on how gyms can co-exist in the library buildings, no planning permission to change use of the building, etc.  Some giggles over how to fit a gym into the Minet Library, when the archives take up 2/3rds of the space already.  Also, people constantly correcting the council officers that gyms are not libraries.... council thinks it is sufficient to have part time staff to simply "curate" the drastically reduced library areas in these new gyms.


It does occur to me that one of the functions of libraries round here - providing quiet study space for school kids and students living in cramped home environments - will hardly be served by gyms.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2015)

Is this a real thing and not a joke ? There's going to be gym equipment in the libraries so people can pump iron & read at the same time ? I am just totally baffled by this.
oh. found this. might explain it (a bit, along with how culture media and sport are bundled together).


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

bimble said:


> Is this a real thing and not a joke ? There's going to be gym equipment in the libraries so people can pump iron & read at the same time ? I am just totally baffled by this.


I think the idea is to reduce the space allocated to books (which don't generate income) and dedicate the liberated rooms to gym equipment that they can charge people to use. Sounds like another hare brained scheme to me - though if Cameron introduced a Right for Pensioners to have Free Exercise on Prescription it could work. 

I'm up for it!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I see no report yet on the Libraries cabinet meeting.
> Seems it was relocated from Karibu to Dunraven School. Easier to deal with demonstrators? Hoping to shake them off?
> Anyway Rachel Heywood posted a slightly equivocal comment:




Perhaps another sign that some councillors are increasingly pissed off with the cabinet dressing up destructive decisions in PR-speak?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> No... just trying to pretend to be representing his constituents with a few vacuous recommendations, e.g. library should stay at the heart of the Carnegie library, the time required to shut down the Carnegie library in order to convert to a gym should be kept at a minimum...


Having skimmed the report http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s77362/Culture 2020 Cabinet Report.pdf it seems that the only strategy here is to keep all the buildings in council ownership - presumably against the hope for day when budgets could be increased again.

Meanwhile they are seeking to replace the pure library function (which costs money) with something that generates income. The fact that they  have only mentioned gym equipment suggests this is a rushed job - and they have not done any market research.

If they really are going to run gyms, the only paying customers are available from 6 pm - 10 pm. So if it happens the opening hours will be drastically revised.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

This bit is interesting: 
9.6 As a consequence of the Culture 2020 consultation Greenwich Leisure Limited have
stepped forward to offer BCA a sponsorship deal worth in the region £100k pa, which will
include £50,000 revenue and £50,000 in-kind technical support. The council intends to
continue support the BCA with their business plan and is committed to securing the
project for future generations.

Looks like GLL expect to end up running the Black Cultural Archives! They will be the Veolia of leisure and libraries.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd love to see what that 'in kind' support amounts to!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I'd love to see what that 'in kind' support amounts to!


Providing a manager I should think.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2015)

Nah, it'll be intellectual support and capacity building surely?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 13, 2015)

Daubed by banner selling £1.2million townhouses and lateral apartments in Josephine Avenue


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 13, 2015)

More detail on the libraries meeting:



> Last night at Dunraven School in Streatham, there were angry scenes and noisy protests as dozens were barred from entering the school hall, on the seemingly spurious grounds they did not have tickets for this public meeting, despite empty seats within the hall.
> 
> The cabinet approved the scheme to halve its statutory provision of library services, which will see existing libraries at Carnegie, Minet, Waterloo, Upper Norwood, and either Tate South or Durning “decommissioned”.



more here: Lambeth approves 'omni-shambles' libraries closure plan


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2015)

Blimey. Five unmarked police cars with sirens blazing just hurtled westwards long Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## bimble (Oct 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Blimey. Five unmarked police cars with sirens blazing just hurtled westwards long Coldharbour Lane.


good thing, maybe, depending on your perspective, that they weren't trying to hurtle the other way


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 14, 2015)

editor said:


> It was a family-run business that had provided local employment for 119 years. I'd prefer that to luxury flats.
> 
> Walton Lodge Laundry in Brixton closes after nearly 120 years in Coldharbour Lane



Ah yes, my mistake - I think in my drunken posting, i was confusing the development as something that would involve more than property development. Apologies.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Ah yes, my mistake - I think in my drunken posting, i was confusing the development as something that would involve more than property development. Apologies.


Given its proximity to the Village, there may be some no-doubt pricey restaurant on the ground floor appearing. On a related note, the customer-troubled Omni shop on Coldharbour Lane doesn't seem that bothered about opening up that often these days.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Ah yes, my mistake - I think in my drunken posting, i was confusing the development as something that would involve more than property development. Apologies.


The current proposal is mixed use. 13 dwellings, a restaurant /bar unit and 14,000sqft of business space. (For comparison, a 20' shipping container is about 160sqft).


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2015)

Striking sky in Brixton right now


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 14, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The current proposal is mixed use. 13 dwellings, a restaurant /bar unit and 14,000sqft of business space. (For comparison, a 20' shipping container is about 160sqft).


I went to the pre-planning consultation - they had an exhibition of the plans and drawings, there are a lot of studio-type commercial spaces shown.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2015)

I wonder if it'll be that special sort of commercial space that stays empty for years and years after..


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 14, 2015)

editor said:


> I wonder if it'll be that special sort of commercial space that stays empty for years and years after..



A Jerry "Jedi" Knight speciality IIRC


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I went to the pre-planning consultation - they had an exhibition of the plans and drawings, there are a lot of studio-type commercial spaces shown.


According to the planning application it is to be built as five two storey business units which can each be further split into two separate units, or joined together into three larger units. Range from 100m2 to 500m2.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The current proposal is mixed use. 13 dwellings, a restaurant /bar unit and 14,000sqft of business space. (For comparison, a 20' shipping container is about 160sqft).


If Lexadon manage to pull that off I will take my hat off to them - but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> More detail on the libraries meeting: Lambeth approves 'omni-shambles' libraries closure plan


Wonder if the Brixton Bugle report will be as forthright?
The Brixton Blog has an article about a local writer/lecturer appealing for Lambeth to reconsider, published on 12th October - presumably before the meeting. There was one comment - now apparently deleted.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Wonder if the Brixton Bugle report will be as forthright?
> The Brixton Blog has an article about a local writer/lecturer appealing for Lambeth to reconsider, published on 12th October - presumably before the meeting. There was one comment - now apparently deleted.


They seem to be more interested in posting up uncritical, analysis-free regurgitated Lambeth press releases at the moment.


----------



## Gniewosz (Oct 15, 2015)

Lambeth's PR spin doctors are certainly earning their money... a "Love Lambeth" email newsletter arrived in my inbox, and one of the articles is entitled "Healthy outlook for Lambeth libraries" instead of a more honest heading "closing Libraries as part of gym expansion"  ... going to include this in my ever increasing list of Lambeth euphemisms.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 15, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Lambeth's PR spin doctors are certainly earning their money... a "Love Lambeth" email newsletter arrived in my inbox, and one of the articles is entitled "Healthy outlook for Lambeth libraries" instead of a more honest heading "closing Libraries as part of gym expansion"  ... going to include this in my ever increasing list of Lambeth euphemisms.



"Exciting journey" is still my favourite one at the moment.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 15, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Lambeth's PR spin doctors are certainly earning their money... a "Love Lambeth" email newsletter arrived in my inbox, and one of the articles is entitled "Healthy outlook for Lambeth libraries" instead of a more honest heading "closing Libraries as part of gym expansion"  ... going to include this in my ever increasing list of Lambeth euphemisms.


I object to them spending council money puffing their policies up.  Isn't it the case that the library funding is a political policy and so shouldn't have this positive spin in literature funded with public money?

Edit - saw it was an email you got and not one of the free papers.  Still narks me though


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2015)

Jf groceries and up to the loan shark on the corner of Brixton road taped off, ambulance, lots of police.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 15, 2015)

editor said:


> They seem to be more interested in posting up uncritical, analysis-free regurgitated Lambeth press releases at the moment.


So whose fault is it these are the first council houses to be built in Lambeth for 10 years?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

It was like old times yesterday: a 14 year old schoolboy (still in his uniform) tried to see me weed outside my house, and on Brixton Road a shifty bloke sidled up to me and asked if I wanted to buy the - clearly hot - bike he was holding.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh, how wonderful! I bet everyone who has lived in Brixton a long time is wistfully harking back to scenes of such idyll.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

han said:


> Oh, how wonderful! I bet everyone who has lived in Brixton a long time is wistfully harking back to scenes of such idyll.


It's not ideal but definitely preferable to regiments of braying yupps shouting out their privilege and barfing out their cocktails.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 16, 2015)

han said:


> Oh, how wonderful! I bet everyone who has lived in Brixton a long time is wistfully harking back to scenes of such idyll.



I don't get it either.

Are we expected to be nostalgic for the times when open street drug dealing was rife ? As someone who has had more than one bicycle stolen during my 30 years in Brixton, am I supposed to find it charming when dodgy blokes fence stolen bikes ?

Yes, the banks, the CIA, Mossad, Tory Vermin/Scum - in fact the whole neoliberal patriarchy - commit bigger crimes every day. 

But does that mean these community-level small crimes - which are effectively neighbour preying upon neighbour - are in some way engagingly old-skool ?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> Are we expected to be nostalgic for the times when open street drug dealing was rife ? As someone who has had more than one bicycle stolen during my 30 years in Brixton, am I supposed to find it charming when dodgy blokes fence stolen bikes ?


Ah, it's Let's Misrepresent A Post Morning!

I made an _observation_ not a nostalgic yearning for petty theft. And where the fuck did "charming" come from?


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2015)

editor said:


> It's not ideal but definitely preferable to regiments of braying yupps shouting out their privilege and barfing out their cocktails.


I don't think either of them are very nice. I don't mind people selling weed, but stolen bikes, fuck that!! That's bang out of order. 

I think a happy medium somewhere in the middle of those two unpleasant extremes is ideal.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

han said:


> I don't think either of them are very nice. I don't mind people selling weed, but stolen bikes, fuck that!! That's bang out of order.
> 
> I think a happy medium somewhere in the middle of those two unpleasant extremes is ideal.


That moment passed about five years ago. Brixton's all about the moolah these days.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2015)

Not where I'm living (thankfully). Well, I'm glad to hear that you had a nostalgic moment, even if it did involve a feckin bike thief.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

han said:


> Not where I'm living (thankfully). Well, I'm glad to hear that you had a nostalgic moment, even if it did involve a feckin bike thief.


Tonight I'm DJing the farewell party of a small independent business that has just been gentrified out of Brixton. I seem to be attending a lot of farewell parties for places I love these days. I'm not in the best of moods.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2015)

The deli, yes. I'd come to that but unfortunately won't be around. It's so fucking sad.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2015)

You know things are getting bad when you start to think that the Hand In Hand is one of the preferable pubs to visit in the area. Though my current fave has to be The Crown and Sceptre, gawd bless it.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

han said:


> You know things are getting bad when you start to think that the Hand In Hand is one of the preferable pubs to visit in the area. Though my current fave has to be The Crown and Sceptre, gawd bless it.


Grosvenor, Kaff, Canterbury, Mango Landin... all gone, the 414 going and the Queen's unlikely to come back like it was. Fucking SUCKS.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2015)

It really fucking does.


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Tonight I'm DJing the farewell party of a small independent business that has just been gentrified out of Brixton.


And is up for Timeout's "Love London" favourite shop in Brixton:
Time Out Love London Awards


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> And is up for Timeout's "Love London" favourite shop in Brixton:
> Time Out Love London Awards


That just makes it worse.

I don't think Article is _anyone's_ favourite venue.


----------



## Winot (Oct 16, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> And is up for Timeout's "Love London" favourite shop in Brixton:
> Time Out Love London Awards



It would be great in the 20,000-odd who signed the arches petition could be mobilised into voting for A&C.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

Winot said:


> It would be great in the 20,000-odd who signed the arches petition could be mobilised into voting for A&C.


I did think about writing an encouraging piece on Buzz but then Time Out would probably do something shitty like remove them from the listing once they knew the were closed. With shops like Article and the Wine Parlour on the list it's clearly not a list that many locals would take seriously anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

han said:


> You know things are getting bad when you start to think that the Hand In Hand is one of the preferable pubs to visit in the area. Though my current fave has to be The Crown and Sceptre, gawd bless it.



I am spending more and more time there these days


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't forget this is on tonight: 
Fri 16th Oct: Brixton’s A&C Deli says goodbye to its friends with a FREE party

Free and BYOB!  Let's give this wonderful Brixton business a great send off.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2015)

Have to have a meeting in Herne Hill tomorrow (Saturday) around 1pm. Anywhere nice that doesn't get too crowded? Only place I can think off is the Florence as its been ages since I've been in any other pubs/bars in the area. Wifi would be a plus. Ta.


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2015)

twistedAM said:


> Have to have a meeting in Herne Hill tomorrow (Saturday) around 1pm. Anywhere nice that doesn't get too crowded? Only place I can think off is the Florence as its been ages since I've been in any other pubs/bars in the area. Wifi would be a plus. Ta.


Regent is more relaxed. Florence say lunchtime will be child central and even having a child I find it all a bit much


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Regent is more relaxed. Florence say lunchtime will be child central and even having a child I find it all a bit much



Ta...might just do that then but just heard might be able to shift it to Crown and Sceptre instead (advantage of no background music!)


----------



## catriona (Oct 16, 2015)

Power cut 22.35 in Stockwell Road  - anyone else affected? Might get me out to the A&C party...


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone have a contact at Brixton Mosque?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone know what happened in central Brixton last night? We were heading home around 11 there was a bus blocking the road outside McDonalds with that whole section of the High street taped off and loads of police guarding the scene


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone have a contact at Brixton Mosque?



Speak to suleiman in the Moroccan cafe


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Speak to suleiman in the Moroccan cafe


The one opposite (ish) the Rec?


----------



## Smick (Oct 18, 2015)

I went to the Spice Zone on Station Road earlier. The premises could do with a tidy up, but the grub was good and the people were really friendly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2015)

I see the chippy on the corner of CHL/Atlantic road has been vibified.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 18, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I see the chippy on the corner of CHL/Atlantic road has been vibified.


It was the hot topic of discussion at the butcher's opposite the other day.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2015)

Chip Shop BXTN (@ChipShopBXTN) on Twitter


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Chip Shop BXTN (@ChipShopBXTN) on Twitter





> 4 years after launching Brixton Village Grill, we bring you CHIP SHOP.
> 
> FISH, CHIPS and OLD SKOOL HIP HOP!!


I'll be sticking with with even older skool Jimmy's Plaice.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 18, 2015)

Smick said:


> I went to the Spice Zone on Station Road earlier. The premises could do with a tidy up, but the grub was good and the people were really friendly.


Avoided it ever since this: Filthy takeaway hit with £7,000 fine


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 18, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Avoided it ever since this: Filthy takeaway hit with £7,000 fine


yuk!


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> The one opposite (ish) the Rec?



Nope, the one opposite San Marinos.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2015)

fun and games around oval quarter as a group of ragamuffins indulge in firework flinging
shortly after blue lights and sirens fill the air,
I heard a posh accent telling a squad car " but they were right outside our window"

e2a there must be 5 squad cars and 2 vans in attendance right about now......


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll be sticking with with even older skool Jimmy's Plaice.



To be honest, I'm intrigued by this place. I wonder what a standard cod and chips will cost.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> To be honest, I'm intrigued by this place. I wonder what a standard cod and chips will cost.


Me too. The artwork suggests that there will be a hipster premium on the chips, but I won't be complaining if it turns out to be affordable fare.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Avoided it ever since this: Filthy takeaway hit with £7,000 fine


What is the victim surcharge for?  Did someone get food poisoning or what?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 18, 2015)

CH1 said:


> What is the victim surcharge for?  Did someone get food poisoning or what?


They're mandatory for any sentance now, revenue goes to Victim Support and similar organisations.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 19, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> They're mandatory for any sentance now, revenue goes to Victim Support and similar organisations.


Thanks for that. I obviously don't go to court enough otherwise I'd have know about it.

I dug up an old (2009) letter from an organisation called "Road Peace" at 245a Coldharbour Lane (maybe could help out on another thread if they still exist).

Anyway they say this:

*Only crimes with victims pay the surcharge?* Wrong. Some, including the Automobile Association, have argued that the Victim Surcharge is only justified if there is a victim. Yet many of those already paying the Victim Surcharge have not caused physical injury to anyone. Take drink driving for instance. The Department for Transport (DfT) has reported that there were 14,0200 reported casualties from drink driving but over 64,000 were fined for drink driving (DfT 2009, MOJ 2008). Thus three out of four drink drivers fined did not cause any physical injury to anyone but still had to pay the Victim Surcharge.

http://www.roadpeace.org/resources/Victim_surcharge_and_speeding.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Taken aback to be charged £1 for 4pt milk in Iceland just now.
You can still have it at the old price if you buy two said the cashier.

Anyone know if this increase to £1 is general - i.e. Lidl and Morrisons? 

There used to be a higher price in winter anyway - but I suspect this is just the end of a price war. Wonder if the dairy farmers will benefit?


----------



## Smick (Oct 19, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Avoided it ever since this: Filthy takeaway hit with £7,000 fine


Oh, that might have put me off if I had read it first, although I'm sure now that they have been caught out once, they'll be getting extra attention so have to make sure they are whiter than white.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Me too. The artwork suggests that there will be a hipster premium on the chips, but I won't be complaining if it turns out to be affordable fare.



affordable lobster and sirloin perhaps 

https://m.facebook.com/Chipshopbxtn/photos/a.1655014251405186.1073741829.1593228374250441/1658168291089782/


----------



## gdubz (Oct 19, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Taken aback to be charged £1 for 4pt milk in Iceland just now.
> You can still have it at the old price if you buy two said the cashier.
> 
> Anyone know if this increase to £1 is general - i.e. Lidl and Morrisons?
> ...


Do dairy farmers still exist? Isn't it all megadairies now?


----------



## gdubz (Oct 19, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Chip Shop BXTN (@ChipShopBXTN) on Twitter


It's like Dragons' Den. "You do not have a business and for that reason I am out."


----------



## Maharani (Oct 19, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Avoided it ever since this: Filthy takeaway hit with £7,000 fine


Eughhhhh


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

It's going to be poptastic. Was anyone here approached for an interview?


----------



## deadringer (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe they wanted a balanced view without profanities.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Maybe they wanted a balanced view without profanities.


Because Brixton is a totally profanity-free zone.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

There's a lot of gnarly yoot on the street at the moment.,
Last night around 1.30am, there was a mahoosive shouting match betwixt around 10 yoot and one battling female that went on for about 15 mins with the oft repeated call of, "Not on the strip bro'!".

And there's been a shorter, but no less angry, outburst some 15 mins ago behind the block. I suspect a good ol'fashioned fireworks battle will calm things down,


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, some young person suggested I 'suck my muvver' the other day. Still wondering how that works


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 20, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a lot of gnarly yoot on the street at the moment.,
> Last night around 1.30am, there was a mahoosive shouting match betwixt around 10 yoot and one battling female that went on for about 15 mins with the oft repeated call of, "Not on the strip bro'!".
> 
> And there's been a shorter, but no less angry, outburst some 15 mins ago behind the block. I suspect a good ol'fashioned fireworks battle will calm things down,


another fireworks battle took place in the oval quarter public space tonite, a undercover cop car was waiting and the protagonists scarpered in many different directions.......


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

Full on Christmas display in M&S.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2015)

ingleton street ( the little cut through from Brixton Road to Slade gardens)  by hot wok is currently dug up and blocked off......a notice from Lambeth council on a lamppost tells us the area is to be resurfaced & become an area of pedestrian dominance, so the crown and anchor drinks terrace will be a reality once they have stopped certain elements enjoying their own booze and the occasional balloon"........


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 21, 2015)

Hmm. The mattress unloading fraternity will not be happy. It gets quite busy down there with the old mattress unloading.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 21, 2015)

I see Turtle Bay is all done out now - it was all lit up and looking very colourful yesterday morning - lots of grafitti art and neon.


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2015)

Isn't it basically a Caribbean chain, in the vein of Nando's?


----------



## madolesance (Oct 21, 2015)

han said:


> Isn't it basically a Caribbean chain, in the vein of Nando's?




So true...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 21, 2015)

han said:


> Isn't it basically a Caribbean chain, in the vein of Nando's?


no idea, no intention of finding out, doubt I'm the target market, etc, etc. 
It just looked very pretty and inviting in the cold damp dark at 7am. The fairy lights cheered me up.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 21, 2015)

Is turtle bay not owned by the guys who offered to 'rastafy' photos as a laugh, insulting the rasta and black communities in the process?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 21, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Is turtle bay not owned by the guys who offered to 'rastafy' photos as a laugh, insulting the rasta and black communities in the process?


Yes.


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> It just looked very pretty and inviting in the cold damp dark at 7am. The fairy lights cheered me up.



I'm glad to hear that. And from what I hear, from people who've been there the food is OK!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2015)

Where is it.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2015)

If anyone would like a kitteh, Nour have a sweet little black and white girl they're looking to rehome. She's not very happy with the hurly burly of the shop and is over grooming.  Friendly little thing though and I think would be fine in the right environment. colacubes?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 22, 2015)

Ms T said:


> If anyone would like a kitteh, Nour have a sweet little black and white girl they're looking to rehome. She's not very happy with the hurly burly of the shop and is over grooming.  Friendly little thing though and I think would be fine in the right environment. colacubes?



Oh oh oh... I need a couple of days to decide minds. How old? Hoping older that twelve weeks with mum. Just tring to think about the logistics and the fact I live at the top of three floors of flats. Plenty of windows which I keep open for twelve months of the year. And plenty of roofs to piss about on. Then if I had  one I would probably have to get two.  I do not want to have three again. That was too mental. 

OK let me ponder


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh oh oh... I need a couple of days to decide minds. How old? Hoping older that twelve weeks with mum. Just tring to think about the logistics and the fact I live at the top of three floors of flats. Plenty of windows which I keep open for twelve months of the year. And plenty of roofs to piss about on. Then if I had  one I would probably have to get two.  I do not want to have three again. That was too mental.
> 
> OK let me ponder


She's a young cat not a kitten, I'd say.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I do not want to have three again. That was too mental.


We had 12 when I was a kid. And two dogs. And two mice which my sister had smuggled out from the school lab. _That_ was mental. (But I have a very good immune system ).


----------



## colacubes (Oct 22, 2015)

Ms T said:


> If anyone would like a kitteh, Nour have a sweet little black and white girl they're looking to rehome. She's not very happy with the hurly burly of the shop and is over grooming.  Friendly little thing though and I think would be fine in the right environment. colacubes?



Oh god I would love to but wouldn't be able to take her in till December given building work in our place


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Oh god I would love to but wouldn't be able to take her in till December given building work in our place


Might be worth having a chat with them. They've been trying various charities with no success because they're all full ATM.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

Chip Shop Brixton gets ready to serve up ‘fish, chips and old skool hip-hop’

Opening very soon, apparently.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 22, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Might be worth having a chat with them. They've been trying various charities with no success because they're all full ATM.



I'll pop in when I'm next in the area in a week or so in case they've not had any luck.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

Autumn in Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

editor said:


> Chip Shop Brixton gets ready to serve up ‘fish, chips and old skool hip-hop’
> 
> Opening very soon, apparently.


Or should that be a 'chipster' shop. LOLcakes etc.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2015)

For hip-hop-sters.


----------



## alcopop (Oct 22, 2015)

Rushy said:


> For hip-hop-sters.



For fish and crips.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2015)

editor said:


> Chip Shop Brixton gets ready to serve up ‘fish, chips and old skool hip-hop’
> 
> Opening very soon, apparently.



here are a couple of tunas for the opening night......

the sole



Rock skate


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxtons are advertising their sponsorship of something or other with a big window sticker, perhaps they hope that will improve their image. 

Looks like are having finally shutters installed too -  perhaps no one will insure their shopfront anymore. At least I think thats why a big van was blocking the bus lane at 7am this morning. 

It made me think about how all the other shutters in Brixton have big anti gentrication artwork . . .


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2015)

han said:


> I'm glad to hear that. And from what I hear, from people who've been there the food is OK!


all dark and miserable looking this morning.


----------



## 299 old timer (Oct 22, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> here are a couple of tunas for the opening night......
> 
> the sole
> 
> ...






at 2.05


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> at 2.05


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Foxtons are advertising their sponsorship of something or other with a big window sticker, perhaps they hope that will improve their image.
> 
> Looks like are having finally shutters installed too -  perhaps no one will insure their shopfront anymore. At least I think thats why a big van was blocking the bus lane at 7am this morning.
> 
> It made me think about how all the other shutters in Brixton have big anti gentrication artwork . . .



I spotted the big sticker in Foxton's window this morning. Good honest humble altruism = making a massive sign shouting about your charity donations. They are giving some money to Air Ambulances. PR innit.
I bet it took them fucking ages to pick a charity that could be in no way connected back to property / gentrification. They should be giving shitloads to Shelter, Crisis, Samaritans, Brixton Soup Kitchen, etc.. but no.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I spotted the big sticker in Foxton's window this morning. Good honest humble altruism = making a massive sign shouting about your charity donations. They are giving some money to Air Ambulances. PR innit.
> I bet it took them fucking ages to pick a charity that could be in no way connected back to property / gentrification. They should be giving shitloads to Shelter, Crisis, Samaritans, Brixton Soup Kitchen, etc.. but no.


Maybe property prices in Dulwich are rising with the impending Kings College Hospital roof-top helipad?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2015)

It's a fucking crime that the air ambulance needs charity funding.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a fucking crime that the air ambulance needs charity funding.


David Cameron appears to be happy to subscribe to the Evening Standard's estates campaign - now it has had two weeks solid publicity.
A bit odd when government needs to have proposals presented in a "matched funding" form before they can be considered?

Or maybe it's all spin by both the ES and the PM? Actually I'm getting tired and confused.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

I was at the Turtle Bay launch last night. It looked like a reggae theme park.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

Elsewhere, there was a big queue outside Phonox at 12.30am and their popularity seems to be taking a bit of a hit on the Dogstar's Thursday night. The jazz at the Prince was, as ever, fabulous. A little bit of old skool Brixton lives on.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Elsewhere, there was a big queue outside Phonox at 12.30am and their popularity seems to be taking a bit of a hit on the Dogstar's Thursday night. The jazz at the Prince was, as ever, fabulous. A little bit of old skool Brixton lives on.


Chicago House legend and twitter grump DJ Sneak is playing all night at Phonox tonight. 

Imagine it will be packed for that, I hope so at any rate as it will have cost them '000s


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

editor said:


> I was at the Turtle Bay launch last night. It looked like a reggae theme park.


You get around! 

God really, is it that bad? Erk. Is that the place that advertised some kind of 'rasta yourself up' thing? [emoji15]


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 23, 2015)

han said:


> You get around!
> 
> God really, is it that bad? Erk. Is that the place that advertised some kind of 'rasta yourself up' thing? [emoji15]


According to the Independent: "It's all about as authentically St Lucian or Antiguan as the Ukip "Calypso"..."
And treats it's staff pretty poorly, a percentage of tips has to be paid back to the company.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's some photos from the launch: 



























Brixton’s Turtle Bay restaurant opening night – in pictures


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> According to the Independent: "It's all about as authentically St Lucian or Antiguan as the Ukip "Calypso"..."
> And treats it's staff pretty poorly, a percentage of tips has to be paid back to the company.


Oh dear. 

The decor looks a little clichéd, but people do seem to be enjoying it, and it looks like a fairly mixed, diverse crowd, which is positive.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I spotted the big sticker in Foxton's window this morning. Good honest humble altruism = making a massive sign shouting about your charity donations. They are giving some money to Air Ambulances. PR innit.
> I bet it took them fucking ages to pick a charity that could be in no way connected back to property / gentrification. They should be giving shitloads to Shelter, Crisis, Samaritans, Brixton Soup Kitchen, etc.. but no.


Cunts.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

Brixton was absolutely heaving last night...everywhere. Shame the film I went to see was so  - The Lobster - pile of pretentious crap imo.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2015)

There were a load of fireworks going off last night at about half past midnight, looked like somewhere around Gresham road.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 23, 2015)

teuchter said:


> There were a load of fireworks going off last night at about half past midnight, looked like somewhere around Gresham road.



There's been a bit of that around the St John's school (Angell town) site as well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2015)

Just been to The Albert - the beer garden is different! There is a _high shelf attached to two walls and stools! 




_


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 23, 2015)

Angellic said:


> There's been a bit of that around the St John's school (Angell town) site as well.


A bit! They've been hard at it for the last three nights, the scamps.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> A bit! They've been hard at it for the last three nights, the scamps.



Didn't seem as active last night but I'm a sound sleeper.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 23, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Didn't seem as active last night but I'm a sound sleeper.


No last night was a little quieter admittedly, but its been quite full on of late. I sleep right at the front of the flat overlooking 5ways road so I get to watch them scarpering away before regrouping. It dont really bother me though, but i feel a bit sorry for pets and jumpy people.


----------



## buscador (Oct 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Just been to The Albert - the beer garden is different! There is a _high shelf attached to two walls and stools!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure I like that. Anyway, are you pigpubbing this evening?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2015)

buscador said:


> Not sure I like that. Anyway, are you pigpubbing this evening?


They always need more seats, I guess. I sat there and it was OK but those stools will be cooooool on the bottom come winter. Needs a footrest for short-arses too 

I am not sure I can make it tonight as I am currently On Call at work and drinking


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2015)

You know Brixton's done for, once even the Albert's got Tolix stools and scaffold-board shelving in


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Brixton was absolutely heaving last night...everywhere. Shame the film I went to see was so  - The Lobster - pile of pretentious crap imo.


I loved it!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2015)

teuchter said:


> There were a load of fireworks going off last night at about half past midnight, looked like somewhere around Gresham road.


Right outside my bloody bedroom window.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2015)

han said:


> Isn't it basically a Caribbean chain, in the vein of Nando's?



_Faux_-Caribbean.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Foxtons are advertising their sponsorship of something or other with a big window sticker, perhaps they hope that will improve their image.
> 
> Looks like are having finally shutters installed too -  perhaps no one will insure their shopfront anymore. At least I think thats why a big van was blocking the bus lane at 7am this morning.
> 
> It made me think about how all the other shutters in Brixton have big anti gentrication artwork . . .



You're evil-minded!

I admire that in a person!!!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I loved it!


Did it make sense to you?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

Opening next to the 414:

" FORMER ‘Miss Jamaica’ and star of The Apprentice is opening a restaurant and boutique in Brixton.

The 26-year-old entrepreneur will open Three Little Birds next week – named after the famed Bob Marley & The Wailers hit.

April Jackson said: “I grew up in Jamaica and moved to England when I was 16. I love Jamaica and opening Three Little Birds is a celebration of all things Jamaican.

“It was a wonderful place to grow up and be educated. It has far more to offer than sunshine and rum, the country has played a significant part in influencing culture globally.

“I am really crazy about food too. The restaurant will be Jamaican food but with a twist. There will be ‘sharing plates’, yam gnocchi with oxtail ragu and banana cake with salted caramel and rum frosting.”

Her new business on Coldharbour Lane will be a cafe and boutique selling Jamaican fashion and accessories in the day, and a restaurant and rum bar at night."

Beauty April's Brixton business venture | South London Press


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Opening next to the 414:
> 
> " FORMER ‘Miss Jamaica’ and star of The Apprentice is opening a restaurant and boutique in Brixton.
> 
> ...


Seems like there's a shop closing then opening everyday.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Opening next to the 414:
> 
> " FORMER ‘Miss Jamaica’ and star of The Apprentice is opening a restaurant and boutique in Brixton.
> 
> ...


If her performance on that guilty-pleasure TV show is much to go by, it won't be troubling the spot too long.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did it make sense to you?


I just went with the whole absurdity of it. I thought it was very dark and very funny.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Seems like there's a shop closing then opening everyday.


I was chatting to the head of the Brixton Pound the other day and that's pretty much what she said. She also said there's a huge problem with footfall during the day in Brixton, because the predominantly younger crowd who have moved in in recent years are all out working during the day.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I was chatting to the head of the Brixton Pound the other day and that's pretty much what she said. She also said there's a huge problem with footfall during the day in Brixton, because the predominantly younger crowd who have moved in in recent years are all out working during the day.


Bloody young professionals coming here not going to our shops...


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

han said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> The decor looks a little clichéd, but people do seem to be enjoying it, and it looks like a fairly mixed, diverse crowd, which is positive.


That was the opening night where it was packed full of people tucking into free booze. I suspect it might look different on a normal evening


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

Just saw two plain clothes cops nab a yoot on a Boris bike by KFC. There seems to be quite a lot of these moving around Brixton in what I suspect is an unofficial capacity.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 23, 2015)

Cos a Brixton boy got a job in the maintenance team & pinched a bunch of blank keys. They've recovered some, but evidently loads still around.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Just saw two plain clothes cops nab a yoot on a Boris bike by KFC. There seems to be quite a lot of these moving around Brixton in what I suspect is an unofficial capacity.



Saw one abandoned in Josephine Avenue this week


----------



## Smick (Oct 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Just saw two plain clothes cops nab a yoot on a Boris bike by KFC. There seems to be quite a lot of these moving around Brixton in what I suspect is an unofficial capacity.


Is being on a Boris bike in Brixton grounds for being stopped?


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2015)

Where is the nearest Boris bike 'station' to Brixton, out of curiosity?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 23, 2015)

Couple around Stockwell, by the tube station and bus garage.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2015)

There was another ace night of live jazz at the Prince last night. It's great to still have a late, free music bar open given that so many are closing down.


----------



## se5 (Oct 23, 2015)

T & P said:


> Where is the nearest Boris bike 'station' to Brixton, out of curiosity?



The Council apparently want to bring them to Brixton Lambeth Labour launches campaign to bring Boris Bikes to Brixton - to my cynical mind this means that they are in discussions with TfL about it so that they can present it as a triumph when the announcement comes in the new financial year or whenever. 

According to Mayor Watch TfL confirms level of borough funding for Cycle Hire scheme the boroughs have to make a contribution to expand it anyway so its probably within their power to do, plus theres the business case that it would relieve congestion on the tube and buses.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2015)

Not that I use them, but the disparity of available Boris bike stations between the north and south of the river is quite shocking. Not that long ago you wouldn't find a station south of the river anywhere other than the touristy bits that hug the river along the south bank. Even today the number of hire points in South London is risible.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2015)

se5 said:


> The Council apparently want to bring them to Brixton Lambeth Labour launches campaign to bring Boris Bikes to Brixton - to my cynical mind this means that they are in discussions with TfL about it so that they can present it as a triumph when the announcement comes in the new financial year or whenever.
> 
> According to Mayor Watch TfL confirms level of borough funding for Cycle Hire scheme the boroughs have to make a contribution to expand it anyway so its probably within their power to do, plus theres the business case that it would relieve congestion on the tube and buses.


To me this looks like the finacialisation of a noble recreation/mode of transport.
It will just escalate and escalate. Just like we have the best and most expensive local bus service in Britain(/Europe?) we will end up with the most expensive cycle pool in the world - partly paid for by Council Tax, partly by the users and partly by sponsorship.

Nobody will know what it costs and who is paying what.

I think Jennifer Braithwaite should send George Wright post haste to Cambridge to investigate cycling arrangements there. There are thousands of cycles outside Cambridge station, and hoards of (mainly student) cyclists winging everyone in town.

It has been going on like that for 25 years. No word of Boris, subsidies or whatever.

We need  to know the FACTS before more money is spent on this Ponzi scheme of leased bikes which tempt our youngsters to get themselves nicked outside MacDonalds.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 23, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Cos a Brixton boy got a job in the maintenance team & pinched a bunch of blank keys. They've recovered some, but evidently loads still around.


I did _try_ and imagine that the couple being ridden by stunt-teens on Tulse Hill were legit...


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 24, 2015)

Had a few drinks in the Prince of Wales tonight. What a great pub it is. Have been homeless since the Canterbury closed but this is nearly as good.


----------



## Smick (Oct 24, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I did _try_ and imagine that the couple being ridden by stunt-teens on Tulse Hill were legit...


Were they doing stunts on them? The things feel like they weigh half a ton. Coming off a kerb, I tried to lift the front wheel like I used to on my BMX, but it almost stuck to the ground with the weight.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2015)

editor said:


> There was another ace night of live jazz at the Prince last night. It's great to still have a late, free music bar open given that so many are closing down.
> 
> View attachment 78473


Is that on the ground floor or upstairs? I walked past it after the BC fundraiser and was really tempted to go in, but had to get up at the crack o dawn yesterday. I'd definitely like to go sometime though. What time does the music usually get started ?


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Had a few drinks in the Prince of Wales tonight. What a great pub it is. Have been homeless since the Canterbury closed but this is nearly as good.


Really?! Gosh. I know it's had various different incarnations over the years (hasn't it?) but for some reason I haven't stepped foot in that building, despite having lived in Brixton for 15 years. I used to go to some of the upstairs parties, but haven't ever set foot in the actual pub. That is good to hear, I must check it out.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been pub- homeless since the Grosvenor closed and now frequent the Crown and Sceptre. I'd like to go to another pub once in a while though!


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 24, 2015)

han said:


> I've been pub- homeless since the Grosvenor closed and now frequent the Crown and Sceptre. I'd like to go to another pub once in a while though!


Yeah I feel the pain. The crown and sceptre is a fine pub too though. 

The PoW is a little bit of a walk for us out of Brixton but worth it. The owner/landlord came over to us and welcomed us to the pub. Touch of class I felt.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought you were talking about the PoW next to KFC where Editor said about the jazz nights! I'm confused.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 24, 2015)

han said:


> I thought you were talking about the PoW next to KFC where Editor said about the jazz nights! I'm confused.


Sorry. It's the one up Lyam(?) road off Kings Avenue by the prison.  Given our Grosvener /Canterbury pasts the place by KFC is not likely to strike a cord. In my nomadic ramblings since the Canterbury closed I didn't even consider that place. We even tried that wine bar place by the old Kaff (which is actually good) rather than the KFC POW.


----------



## han (Oct 24, 2015)

Oooh I'm glad to hear it's good, must check it out, it's just round the corner from me. It used to be a pretty right wing pub from what I heard, so I never went in there, but I know it's under new management, so glad to hear it's changed.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone got a spare £1? Caravans for Calais- who do an amazing job- are asking for just that today, to help them get as many caravans on site as possible to shelter the old, young, sick and vulnerable. They do fantastic things and it's a tiny, tiny amount they want- please as many people as possible give them £1!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2015)

sent some dough


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Sorry. It's the one up Lyam(?) road off Kings Avenue by the prison.  Given our Grosvener /Canterbury pasts the place by KFC is not likely to strike a cord. In my nomadic ramblings since the Canterbury closed I didn't even consider that place. We even tried that wine bar place by the old Kaff (which is actually good) rather than the KFC POW.


 I thought you were talking about that one too and was a little surprised! Popped in the KFC one for the first time in maybe ten years on way home on a Thursday in September and the atmosphere was... missing. It's a bit cavernous, maybe. And poor beer selection. Nice to have live jazz playing although that night it was not a style I particularly like except when in a lift.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 24, 2015)

han said:


> Oooh I'm glad to hear it's good, must check it out, it's just round the corner from me. It used to be a pretty right wing pub from what I heard, so I never went in there, but I know it's under new management, so glad to hear it's changed.


Interesting to hear that. It's a very mixed and friendly pub from last nights visit. There was a Caribbean bbq in the garden and people were coming in for take away and the landlord seemed to know them all. 

Rushy try it, I think you'd like it.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Interesting to hear that. It's a very mixed and friendly pub from last nights visit. There was a Caribbean bbq in the garden and people were coming in for take away and the landlord seemed to know them all.
> 
> Rushy try it, I think you'd like it.


Let me know next time you're headed that way!


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> sent some dough


Thankyou x


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 24, 2015)

Went to Brixton's Rock yesterday. £18.50 for two people! We did stupidly pick up two of those fentimans traditional fizzy drinks which had no price label though.

However, the sweet potato chips are awesome.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2015)

A bit esoteric for here I guess, but this programme just going out on Radio 3 had an interview with Roger Woodward - who lived in Effra Parade Brixton in the 1980s.  BBC Radio 3 - Music Matters, Roger Woodward, Music Theatre in Britain

Woodward had a wide ranging career - an Australian concert pianist formerly specialising in avant garde musical performance, he honed his classical piano skills in Poland when it was a Communist country. He hit the headlines in the South London Press and no doubt others when his foster son was charged in connection with the Brixton riots.

Quote from the programme: "The taxi would arrive and I wouldn't know if it was for the Royal Festival Hall or the Old Bailey"

Roger Woodward currently works as Director of the School of Music and Dance at San Francisco State University.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2015)

The downstairs part of the Prince of Wales by KFC hasn't improved in years, but it's the crowd and the live music that makes their Thursday nights so good. I don't think I'd recommend any other night there.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 24, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Went to Brixton's Rock yesterday. £18.50 for two people! We did stupidly pick up two of those fentimans traditional fizzy drinks which had no price label though.
> 
> However, the sweet potato chips are awesome.



But I bet you couldn't finish it all? We've downgraded now to 1 fish and 1 chips with mushy peas between us as the portions are sooooo huge. Makes it cheaper! And fish (sustainably caught) is expensive, as it should be.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 24, 2015)

Caravans for Calais - what a practical idea - thanks Manter for bringing it to our attention. Donation made


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 24, 2015)

oooo, I just did my first @ thingy and it worked!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> oooo, I just did my first @ thingy and it worked!


have a like for your accomplishment


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 24, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> But I bet you couldn't finish it all? We've downgraded now to 1 fish and 1 chips with mushy peas between us as the portions are sooooo huge. Makes it cheaper! And fish (sustainably caught) is expensive, as it should be.



Didn't finish the fish - way too big!

Reckon I could smash two portions of sweet potato chips though


----------



## gdubz (Oct 24, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Caravans for Calais - what a practical idea - thanks Manter for bringing it to our attention. Donation made


Is anyone else struggling to donate off a phone....let me dust off steam-powered "laptop"


----------



## gdubz (Oct 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> sent some dough


Me too - probably a bit "First world problems", but I did find the site difficult to use. They should make giving money a very easy thing.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Caravans for Calais - what a practical idea - thanks Manter for bringing it to our attention. Donation made


Thankyou  

It is a wonderful idea, and makes such a difference. The people involved are just ace.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Me too - probably a bit "First world problems", but I did find the site difficult to use. They should make giving money a very easy thing.


Thankyou! 

And I'll talk to them- as yes, they really should


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> have a like for your accomplishment



Back at you for your like


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2015)

There's a lorra leaves around: 







Autumn leaves come tumbling down in a wet and windy Brixton


----------



## gdubz (Oct 24, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a lorra leaves around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Mercedes.... Sigh


----------



## Angellic (Oct 24, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Is that a Mercedes.... Sigh



There's a Porsche and a Mercedes convertible in my road.


----------



## gdubz (Oct 24, 2015)

Angellic said:


> There's a Porsche and a Mercedes convertible in my road.


I trust you keyed them


----------



## Angellic (Oct 24, 2015)

gdubz said:


> I trust you keyed them



Not the sort of thing I'd do.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 24, 2015)

Notable amount of African political canvassing around central Brixton today, with some chaps flying the red, black & green to proselytise the Biafran cause, while one of the hairdressers in Reliance Arcade is exhorting people to VOTEZ ALASSANE OUATTARA (Ivory Coast.)


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

I read one page.
It's the same white, middle class, now middle age people typing the same old shit; thankfully I skimmed it.
Yeah, I was on here before; I was posting here before you. I lived here before you turned it into an antiseptic empty space.

This has always been a trendy, edgy space; proto hipster.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

I was always wrong.
I never thought people would be eating shit.
Out of shipping containers in Brixton.
When other people would be dying,
In shipping containers just to get to the UK.

Sesquipedalian .


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

I run through Brockwell Park in spite of you, you know who I am and I will not look you in the eye because I do not need your recognition.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

I am also Dexter Deadwood and I'm telling you to fuck off because I don't need to be part of some self identifying, we have an opinion that counts, wanky website that is not controlled by its members.
One person rule is a bit shit, make it different before it's too late.
Moreover, make it democratic because that's might save what is left of it.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

"I never met him, he just paid for the printing." editor

Ok, but you know he is a Tory? 

"I will do what it takes for the cause." 

Ok. I'm done.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> I am also Dexter Deadwood and I'm telling you to fuck off because I don't need to be part of some self identifying, we have an opinion that counts, wanky website that is not controlled by its members.
> One person rule is a bit shit, make it different before it's too late.
> Moreover, make it democratic because that's might save what is left of it.


Welcome back

I heard this read as a lesson in the Unitarian Church in Brighton ten or more years ago:

*Chapter* *I*
I walk down the street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I fall in.
I am lost ... I am helpless.
It isn't my fault.
It takes me forever to find a way out.

*Chapter II*
I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I pretend I don't see it.
I fall in again.
I can't believe I am in the same place.
But it isn't my fault.
It still takes a long time to get out.

*Chapter III*
I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I see it is there.
I still fall in ... it's a habit.
My eyes are open.
I know where I am.
It is _my_ fault.
I get out immediately.

*Chapter IV*
I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I walk around it.

*Chapter V*
I walk down another street.

Your quotes above put me in mind of it immediately


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

No, Dexter has it wrong, he was mentally ill and we tried to look after him but his politics was wrong an we couldn't hurt him enough but we did try.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> I heard this read as a lesson in the Unitarian Church in Brighton ten or more years ago:
> 
> ...



I was in Brighton two days ago, homelessness is obvious the moment you walk from the station.
I am working as an unpaid "consultant" in south London that deals mainly with this client group


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

I must type quickly before I am banished but I can also refuse to do so.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> I heard this read as a lesson in the Unitarian Church in Brighton ten or more years ago:
> 
> ...




Are you really a Tory?


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

You like that comment Winot do you have anything to offer me directly?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> Are you really a Tory?


No - I'm a disaffected Liberal. Hated most of what the Coalition did, but I was gutted when Lib Dems lost every single seat in Lambeth and gutted again when they lost nearly all their MPs.

Worst of all I was very upset/disturbed at the death of Charles Kennedy. For me that was the Diana moment.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> "I never met him, he just paid for the printing." editor
> 
> Ok, but you know he is a Tory?
> 
> ...


I raised £1.5k for the residents of Cressingham Gardens. I couldn't give a shit who printed the flyers just like you don't give a shit about the ethics of who makes your running gear. Difference is I that I don't try and take the moral high ground about it. Try being a little less judgemental.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> *No - I'm a disaffected Liberal.* Hated most of what the Coalition did, but I was gutted when Lib Dems lost every single seat in Lambeth and gutted again when they lost nearly all their MPs.
> 
> Worst of all I was very upset/disturbed at the death of Charles Kennedy. For me that was the Diana moment.



That's a deluded way of putting it but it explains everything about your tobacco stained existence but moreover, it explains why you excused those nasty Tory property types on this board and why your opinions were wrong prior to May elections and why you need to shut the fuck up now.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> I must type quickly before I am banished but I can also refuse to do so.


If you'd messaged me and asked for your old ID to unbanned I would have done that. Instead you chose to send me abusive messages over Twitter which was very disappointing and rather hurtful. I really think that there really are a lot more people worthy of your hate than me.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

editor said:


> I raised £1.5k for the residents of Cressingham Gardens. I couldn't give a shit who printed the flyers just like you don't give a shit about the ethics of who makes your running gear. Difference is I that I don't try and take the moral high ground about it. Try being a little less judgemental.



Where did it get them?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> That's a deluded way of putting it but it explains everything about your tobacco stained existence but moreover, it explains why you excused those nasty Tory property types on this board and why your opinions were wrong prior to May elections and why you need to shut the fuck up now.


I'm just saying how I see myself. You likewise. But if the board pisses you off then abstain.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> Where did it get them?


You'll have to ask them directly but they did seem very pleased with the turnout and the support they got.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 24, 2015)

editor said:


> If you'd messaged me and asked for your old ID to unbanned I would have done that. Instead you chose to send me abusive messages over Twitter which was very disappointing and rather hurtful. I really think that there really are a lot more people worthy of your hate than me.



You PM'd me about the ban, which agreed on 30 days but you left it open ended but that is what you wanted.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> You PM'd me about the ban, which agreed on 30 days but you left it open ended but that is what you wanted.


Like I said, if you'd messaged me I would have happily unbanned the account. There was no need for the abusive Twitter messages.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 25, 2015)

Can we kiss and make up?


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 25, 2015)

Think about it.
We don't like each other much now, I could not PM you after I asked for a ban because I was banned by mutual agreement as a temporary measure as a result of a row that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 25, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> Can we kiss and make up?


This type of behaviour is dealt with in depth by an amazing LP I bought from Bon Marche (by then trading as The Bon) in 1979.
Amazingly someone has very kindly transcribed it onto a website: R. D. Laing - Life before Death - Listen

About _Life before Death_

The first contact between R. D. Laing and the composers Ken Howard and Alan Blaikley came about in 1976 when Howard invited him to contribute to a film interview for his documentary series _Life Force_(see Scrapbook).

At this time Blaikley was training as a psychotherapist at the Westminster Pastoral Foundation, where Laing’s celebrated ‘existential study in sanity and madness’, _The Divided Self_, with its thesis that madness can be a positive transformative experience, was a required – and inspiring – text.

Howard and Blaikley decided to approach Laing again with a view to some form of collaboration – a sort of marriage between music and psychotherapy.

Known for their hit songs in the 1960s and 1970s, they had also displayed a keen interest in broadening the scope of pop music, exploring interior and philosophical themes in albums such as _Ark 2_(Flaming Youth), _Private Parts_ (Peter Straker) and the eponymous_Matthews Southern Comfort_.

They recall a series of exhilarating meetings at Laing’s house in Eton Road, Hampstead, the first of which took place on Saturday 24 September 1977. Adrian Laing, R. D.’s son, writes in his biography of his father (_R. D. Laing_, Peter Owen, 1994) ‘The idea being batted around was a serialised TV show or musical of some kind. Ronnie, being imbued with implantation and birth, suggested a sort of ballet involving a dance of the spermatozoa raving and fighting to fertilise the egg.’

This and many other ideas were discussed at long afternoon sessions, invariably fuelled by copious draughts of malt whisky and punctuated by Laing’s accomplished piano improvisations and interruptions by his naked infants.

When the epic spermatozoa extravaganza finally failed to lift off, Laing somewhat tentatively produced a sheaf of battered and much amended poems which he began to declaim in his powerful Glaswegian rasp. These profound, witty and often beautiful expressions of his inner feelings at a time when much of his outer life was in turmoil immediately inspired Howard and Blaikley to devise a wonderfully sympathetic and varied musical counterpart.

Tony Stratton-Smith, the maverick head of Charisma Records, who had launched the careers of artists ranging from the Bonzo Dog Band to Genesis, the Nice and Lindisfarne, was intrigued by the concept and sessions were set up at the Regents Park Recording Company near Lord’s Cricket Ground. Stephen Lipson who has worked with Paul McCartney, The Rolling Stones, Cher and the Pet Shop Boys, engineered and Nic Rowley was Musical Director. The album was produced by the composers.

After Laing’s death on 23 August 1989, excerpts from _Life before Death_ were played at his memorial service at St James’s, Piccadilly.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> This type of behaviour is dealt with in depth by an amazing LP I bought from Bon Marche (by then trading as The Bon) in 1979.
> Amazingly someone has very kindly transcribed it onto a website: R. D. Laing - Life before Death - Listen
> 
> About _Life before Death_
> ...



This conversation has little to do with you but it has every thing to do with Brixton so I will avoid your C&P reply.


----------



## PumpkinHead2day (Oct 25, 2015)

I am more interested about myself.
Dexter Deadwood requested a temporary ban that ban was agreed by private consent the contents of which I do not any longer have access to; it was to last for 30 days.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 25, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> I am more interested about myself.
> Dexter Deadwood requested a temporary ban that ban was agreed by private consent the contents of which I do not any longer have access to; it was to last for 30 days.


I'm sure it can be sorted out. I hope you're okay, have wondered how you were. Here for a chat on the insomniac shift if need be.


----------



## elmpp (Oct 25, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> I am more interested about myself.
> Dexter Deadwood requested a temporary ban that ban was agreed by private consent the contents of which I do not any longer have access to; it was to last for 30 days.


Tory


----------



## Greebo (Oct 25, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> Where did it get them?


I can tell you that.  It helped people believe that raising such an insane amount of money in this area (with a lot of people on very low and/or stretched incomes indeed) might be possible.  A large chunk going in, in one go, really does make it look more possible than a slow drip of fivers etc, although they're very welcome too.  It boosted morale.  It showed people that this isn't just something which a few people should have to fight on their own.  

We're a lot closer to the target, and are gearing up for the Judicial Review, as well as whatever we have to get through after that.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2015)

Sad to have to announce the death of Maxine Craik: acrobat, activist, Cooltan volunteer, Critical Mass rider, former Barrier Block resident and all round fucking amazing person. RIP Maxine. I was honoured to have known you.  

x


----------



## Greebo (Oct 25, 2015)

editor said:


> <snip> Sad to have to announce the death of Maxine Craik: acrobat, activist, Cooltan volunteer, Critical Mass rider, former Barrier Block resident and all round fucking amazing person. RIP Maxine. I was honoured to have known you.
> 
> x


Liked for the tribute to her.  RIP Maxine


----------



## CH1 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Voice was promoting an article about the Fridge Bar via Twitter. Couldn't see anything new - but I'm no expert on the Fridge bar.
Brixton's Fridge Bar calls it a day


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 26, 2015)

From the trailer just been on News 24, tonights Inside Out is about Brixton and gentrification/rents by the looks of things.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> From the trailer just been on News 24, tonights Inside Out is about Brixton and gentrification/rents by the looks of things.


It is: Kaff are interviewed.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

What the hell was that piece about on BBC London just now? Talk about a confused timeline.

 I hope the full version tonight manages to make some sense.


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2015)

editor said:


> all round fucking amazing person... I was honoured to have known you.
> 
> x



I hope someone writes something like that about me when I finally go.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Watching the BBC Inside Out piece about Brixton now...


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Right. As hard hitting as the sweep of a squirrel's tail, that  was about as light and as fluffy as you can get.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah I watched it, pretty amateurish I thought.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Yeah I watched it, pretty amateurish I thought.


It was as hard hitting as a brush with a feather floating in zero gravity. A real wasted opportunity.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 26, 2015)

Disappointed that there was no contribution from anyone at Lambeth Council about the changes in Brixton. I wonder if the Council was even approached to comment?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2015)

PumpkinHead2day said:


> Where did it get them?



We're still waiting to find out, as the Judicial Review will be heard on 3rd and 4th of November, and that's what the money raised will go toward funding (no Legal Aid for Judicial Reviews, sadly).


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> We're still waiting to find out, as the Judicial Review will be heard on 3rd and 4th of November, and that's what the money raised will go toward funding (no Legal Aid for Judicial Reviews, sadly).


fingers crossed for then x


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> fingers crossed for then x



Thanks!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 27, 2015)

Overheard outside McDonald's:

_For f***'s sake, I gotta get out of here. Never seen so many people.
Where do they all come from? It's a madhouse. 
Gotta get back to the coast before I go crazy._


----------



## Angellic (Oct 27, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Overheard outside McDonald's:
> 
> _For f***'s sake, I gotta get out of here. Never seen so many people.
> Where do they all come from? It's a madhouse.
> Gotta get back to the coast before I go crazy._



That's how I used to feel about parts of north London.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 27, 2015)

Angellic said:


> That's how I used to feel about parts of north London.


.......before Brixton was overrun by North Londoners ?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

Still seems like something of a waste of money to me when primary schools have to spend shedloads of cash advertising how great they are.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2015)

It's the delight of the funding formula - you have to attract parents to agree places in your school; and then get them to confirm by a certain calendar date. Your budget for the year is then set on the number of pupils you have.

Highly competitive; and lots of schools are being forced to be less altruistic towards each other.

Or it could be just that a parent works for primesight. Anyway; good news on their ofsted rating.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 28, 2015)

If the press gave as much attention to positive achievements like this as they do to failures, I guess they might not need to blow their own trumpets so loudly.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> If the press gave as much attention to positive achievements like this as they do to failures, I guess they might not need to blow their own trumpets so loudly.


Maybe the government sets "promotion targets" and allocated a budget which can be taken away if not used?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

The Chip Shop is in the Standard:


> He adds that he believes Chip Shop will cater for “both ‘old’ and ‘new’ Brixton” and reinforces that the offering will be inexpensive.
> 
> Average spend will be £20-£25 a head including drinks — beers , wines, spirits and white sangria will feature — and significantly less for takeaway.
> 
> ...


Looks like the idea isn't so original: Home


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2015)

HHCS is a pop up / festival thing isn't it (unless my Salford knowledge is dwindling)?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> HHCS is a pop up / festival thing isn't it (unless my Salford knowledge is dwindling)?


According to their website, they're open Mon-Sat with a strapline, "Untraditional fish & chips inspired by the inventive and experimental ethos of hip hop culture," but they also do pop ups and events.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2015)

Ah yes, in Spinningfields - the manc equivalent of Pop.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Ah yes, in Spinningfields - the manc equivalent of Pop.


I wonder how their price of £3 for chips will compare with their southern counterparts? I'll be sticking with Jimmy's as I'm not really into gimmicky themed, hipster-luring fish and chip shops.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2015)

Good for you. but I don't think a hip hop chip shop is necessarily aimed at you. 

For price comparisons; I paid £9 for fish & chips (large) in a basic chippy in Falmouth last night.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> It's the delight of the funding formula - you have to attract parents to agree places in your school; and then get them to confirm by a certain calendar date. Your budget for the year is then set on the number of pupils you have.
> 
> Highly competitive; and lots of schools are being forced to be less altruistic towards each other.
> 
> Or it could be just that a parent works for primesight. Anyway; good news on their ofsted rating.



I was wondering why they had put it up when I first saw that billboard. 

I think they might have leafleted me too.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Good for you. but I don't think a hip hop chip shop is necessarily aimed at you.


Who do you think it is aimed at then, if not a long term local resident like myself?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2015)

Someone who likes Fish and Hip Hop?


----------



## Winot (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Someone who likes Fish and Hip Hop?



Nah, too simple. They are obviously trying to convert punters who really don't like the idea of what they're offering. Good to see that such a dastardly ploy is falling on deaf ears.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

Winot said:


> Nah, too simple. They are obviously trying to convert punters who really don't like the idea of what they're offering. Good to see that such a dastardly ploy is falling on deaf ears.


I like chips. And I like hip hop. What's your point, caller?


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 28, 2015)

I like fish, I'll take or leave hip hop, I don't really like chips. I may or may not give it a try.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> View attachment 78669


Phonox/Plan B looked like that when it was a Wimpey Bar.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2015)

I haven't purchased fish and chips for years. I thought it cost about a fiver.

What's the average these days?


----------



## Winot (Oct 28, 2015)

editor said:


> I like chips. And I like hip hop. What's your point, caller?



You've already sung the praises of an existing outfit which seems to supply your chippy-needs. Bit greedy wanting a second helping, no?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

Winot said:


> You've already sung the praises of an existing outfit which seems to supply your chippy-needs. Bit greedy wanting a second helping, no?


Too ridiculous and inane a comment to trouble myself with.


----------



## irf520 (Oct 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I haven't purchased fish and chips for years. I thought it cost about a fiver.
> 
> What's the average these days?



I haven't had fish and chips for over a year, but last time I went to Olleys in Herne Hill it was £11.20. My favourite chippy is at 154 Long Lane SE1 - last time I went in there it cost £7.50


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

irf520 said:


> My favourite chippy is at 154 Long Lane SE1 - last time I went in there it cost £7.50


I think it's around that price in Jimmy's.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2015)

irf520 said:


> I haven't had fish and chips for over a year, but last time I went to Olleys in Herne Hill it was £11.20. My favourite chippy is at 154 Long Lane SE1 - last time I went in there it cost £7.50



£7.50!!!! fucking 'eck....as for the £11.20...balls to that.

Last time I ate at Ollies, must be 10 years ago....it was over priced and not at all impressive...


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 28, 2015)

Ollies fish is good but the chips are shit and it's too expensive


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 28, 2015)

I dunno why you're all shocked at the price of fish. Sustainably caught fish SHOULD be expensive. It's a precious resource nowadays, not for everyday, just for a treat


----------



## MissL (Oct 28, 2015)

A large cod and chips at Brixton Rock or whatever it's called is £8.20 and it is MASSIVE. We always just get one and split it between the two of us. That's good value for money. And it's good.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> I dunno why you're all shocked at the price of fish. Sustainably caught fish SHOULD be expensive. It's a precious resource nowadays, not for everyday, just for a treat


It's the price of the chips I'm looking at! And the portion size. I fucking love chips, me with or without hipster hippety hop 'black heritage' branding.


----------



## irf520 (Oct 28, 2015)

The long lane chippy serves huge portions. A portion of chips is easily enough for 2 people. IIRC it's £2 for chips, £5.50 for the fish.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2015)

editor said:


> I fucking love chips, me with or without hipster hippety hop 'black heritage' branding.



Can I ask you why you think it's hipstery? What does hipster actually mean?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2015)

It's good we're really getting into the detail of the pricing at the new place before they've actually announced it.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Can I ask you why you think it's hipstery?


Oh come on. _Really?

_


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Can I ask you why you think it's hipstery? What does hipster actually mean?


Wiki (and therefore true) definition of a hipster is:

The *hipster* subculture is one of affluent or middle class young Bohemians who reside in gentrifying neighborhoods,[1][2] broadly associated with indie and alternative music, a varied non-mainstream fashion sensibility (including vintage and thrift store-bought clothes), generally progressive political views, organic and artisanal foods, and alternative lifestyles.[3][4][5] The subculture typically consists of white millennials living in urban areas.

And I think its reasonable to suggest it's these people who will be happy spending £20-£25 a head for fish and chips, ergo, its hip hop chip shop is pretty bloody hipstery.


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I haven't purchased fish and chips for years. I thought it cost about a fiver.
> 
> What's the average these days?


We pay £5.75 for fish and patty just outside hull. Mushy peas (spits) are extra. So I would expect to pay more in London I guess.


----------



## Baron (Oct 28, 2015)

Brixton t-shirts back in stock.  £5
THE BARON
23 ATLANTIC ROAD.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

I just walked through Market Row and the Village and went past the most depressingly homogeneous crowd of people I have ever, ever seen in Brixton. Or, as Pop Brixton might put it, "like minded people."


----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 28, 2015)

Just had the Wednesday night special at Herne Hill Fish Bar (Herne Hill Road) which was small cod and chips for £4.50. Chips (and the quality thereof) formed an important part of my childhood. My dad had a fight with one chip shop proprietor for selling us sub standard chips. I can happily confirm that these are some of the finest I've had in years - to the extent that I may even take him on our next visit. And the fish was delicious. And not small!


----------



## deadringer (Oct 28, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Can I ask you why you think it's hipstery? What does hipster actually mean?



Hipster seems to me to be a general catch all term for anyone in between being a genuine gentrifier, young people out and about having fun, the 'middle classes', people who look different be that by wearing coloured trousers, having a beard/moustache etc, people who like trying new food and drink venues, all the way up to being a proper 'yuppie'

Personally I feel a hipster is the stereotypical Shoreditch coloured trousered/bearded type, possibly with sailor tattoos, relatively harmless and a passing fashion trend.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 28, 2015)

Hip hop. Fish and Chips. These are two of my favourite things!

But £25 a head….mate….that's worse than Olleys. I guess I might try it out on payday, but I doubt I'll be a regular customer if it's really that price. 

But the curiosity is there. I like the idea of having a beer, eating fish & chips, whilst listening to classic records like NWA's "Straight Outta Cobbler", KRS-1's "The Sound of the Pollock", Wu Tang's "Lyrical Swordfish" and Public Enemy's "It Takes a Nation of Minnows to Hold us Back".


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 28, 2015)

In other fishy news, I have a leaflet through my door offering free chips with every fish at "Brixton's Rock" - every day until 31 October. Better get on it!


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hip hop. Fish and Chips. These are two of my favourite things!
> 
> But £25 a head….mate….that's worse than Olleys. I guess I might try it out on payday, but I doubt I'll be a regular customer if it's really that price.
> 
> But the curiosity is there. I like the idea of having a beer, eating fish & chips, whilst listening to classic records like NWA's "Straight Outta Cobbler", KRS-1's "The Sound of the Pollock", Wu Tang's "Lyrical Swordfish" and Public Enemy's "It Takes a Nation of Minnows to Hold us Back".


I love drinking beer and listening to hip hop but I'm thinking that an extra trendy and reportedly pricey chip shop isn't my perfect venue to enjoy that mix.


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hip hop. Fish and Chips. These are two of my favourite things!
> 
> But £25 a head….mate….that's worse than Olleys. I guess I might try it out on payday, but I doubt I'll be a regular customer if it's really that price.
> 
> But the curiosity is there. I like the idea of having a beer, eating fish & chips, whilst listening to classic records like NWA's "Straight Outta Cobbler", KRS-1's "The Sound of the Pollock", Wu Tang's "Lyrical Swordfish" and Public Enemy's "It Takes a Nation of Minnows to Hold us Back".


Oh, very good


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Someone who likes Fish and Hip Hop?


Just read this:
A hip hop fish and chip shop is coming to Brixton

ETA the people that run the joint also run NELSONS ESTATE Agents in Clapham, Brixton Village Grill, Adore LTD and Idrinks24 LTD.


Nelsons - Central London Estate Agents based in Shoreditch


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Just read this:
> A hip hop fish and chip shop is coming to Brixton
> 
> ETA the people that run the joint also run NELSONS ESTATE Agents in Clapham, Brixton Village Grill, Adore LTD and Idrinks24 LTD.
> ...


Wait, the chippie hip hop people are also _estate agents_ flogging flats in Brixton for over half a million?!!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Wait, the chippie hip hop people are also _estate agents_ flogging flats in Brixton for over half a million?!!


Allegedly so.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Can I ask you why you think it's hipstery? What does hipster actually mean?



In U75 Brixton forum, anyone they may look or like something different to themselves. Usually younger.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Allegedly so.


Can you post up the connecting links please?


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> In U75 Brixton forum, anyone they may look or like something different to themselves. Usually younger.


People I might call hipsters can be all ages. It's more about the look and the lifestyle than the age.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Can you post up the connecting links please?


Which links? Thought I had already...


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Which links? Thought I had already...


I can see the links but I'm not seeing the obvious connection (apols if I'm being a bit slow here).


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

editor said:


> I can see the links but I'm not seeing the obvious connection (apols if I'm being a bit slow here).


I can't find any but got the info from the London Black Revs who are a pretty reliable source I think...


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I can't find any but got the info from the London Black Revs who are a pretty reliable source I think...


OK, let me ask 'em on Facebook! Ta.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2015)

Cos this isn't a polemicist's rational comment is it: "Fucking appropriating racist scum estate agents"


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Cos this isn't a polemicist's rational comment is it: "Fucking appropriating racist scum estate agents"


Which is why I'm trying to get to the facts of the matter, but if it is as stated it does seem a potentially uncomfortable blend of business interests.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2015)

But you agree that white people can't be involved in hip hop and are inherently racist?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> But you agree that white people can't be involved in hip hop and are inherently racist?



Where did that one come from?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2015)

London Black Rev's FB page.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Which is why I'm trying to get to the facts of the matter, but if it is as stated it does seem a potentially uncomfortable blend of business interests.




I found this. 
http://directors.findthecompany.co.uk/l/7257556/Mr-Michael-Barry-Lythgoe


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 29, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Hipster seems to me to be a general catch all term for anyone in between being a genuine gentrifier, young people out and about having fun, the 'middle classes', people who look different be that by wearing coloured trousers, having a beard/moustache etc, people who like trying new food and drink venues, all the way up to being a proper 'yuppie'
> 
> Personally I feel a hipster is the stereotypical Shoreditch coloured trousered/bearded type, possibly with sailor tattoos, relatively harmless and a passing fashion trend.



I wear coloured trousers, and have a "full set" (beard and 'tache), but I'm not a hipster because my "full set" isn't doesn't comprise a fully-sculpted neckbeard (think Grizzly Addams) and tache, and my coloured trousers aren't "engineered" or "vintage". Most of all, I don't have the disposable income to pursue the same "fashion-setting" retail choices, or the desire for authenticity that such people tend to display.
BTW, anyone who gets "sailor tattoos" as part of a passing fashion trend is a mug. A tattoo is for life, not just for Shoreditch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> London Black Rev's FB page.



It doesn't say white people can't be involved in Hip Hop though does it?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2015)

I imagine that's covered in 'appropriating'.


----------



## irf520 (Oct 29, 2015)

Two things which are "common knowledge":

1. All white people are racist
2. It can't be racism if the target is white

I'm being sarcastic by the way. But some people actually believe that shit.
It's all about how much "victimhood" you can claim.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hope those at a loose end haven't forgotten the Superdrug Boutique Hotel exhibition today.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Hope those at a loose end haven't forgotten the Superdrug Boutique Hotel exhibition today.



I was just thinking how we need a boutique hotel or two on top of the mega hotel currently being built.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Hope those at a loose end haven't forgotten the Superdrug Boutique Hotel exhibition today.


This is the first I've heard of it. Is the info anywhere online?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

editor said:


> This is the first I've heard of it. Is the info anywhere online?


It was on the modestly popular Urban 75 planning thread
Brixton/LJ Planning - new/current "consultations" 

I think the idea is these people butter us up and get some feedback, after which Lambeth Planning will then wave through a planning application.

If you want the plans online you probably have to wait for the planning application to go in.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I imagine that's covered in 'appropriating'.



You have a vivid imagination.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks! So what are they appropriating? Fish & Chips or the imagery of hip hop stars?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know. Why not ask the Black Revs to clarify it for you? That way you don't have to guess.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It was on the modestly popular Urban 75 planning thread
> Brixton/LJ Planning - new/current "consultations"
> 
> I think the idea is these people butter us up and get some feedback, after which Lambeth Planning will then wave through a planning application.
> ...


I thought that if the developers were serious about getting the opinions of locals they might have put something online and then done something crazy like tweeted the most popular Brixton site or maybe even posted on the most popular Brixton forum.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Thanks! So what are they appropriating? Fish & Chips or the imagery of hip hop stars?


You really can't even hazard a guess on this?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2015)

QED


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> QED


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

editor said:


> I thought that if the developers were serious about getting the opinions of locals they might have put something online and then done something crazy like tweeted the most popular Brixton site or maybe even posted on the most popular Brixton forum.


This is very new for them (generically). Lambeth Council used to do all the consulting - at least that was the theory.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 29, 2015)

saw this for Halloween


----------



## irf520 (Oct 29, 2015)

Angellic said:


> saw this for Halloween
> View attachment 78727



Once they show up in your neighbourhood it's Halloween every day ...


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

irf520 said:


> Once they show up in your neighbourhood it's Halloween every day ...


Bash them over the head with one of these.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

Angellic said:


> saw this for Halloween
> View attachment 78727


I thought this was a sick advertising campaign by foxtons!!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

editor someone has put a lovely cartoon about A4 landscape size in colour outside Jimmy's Plaice. Topic is essentially the impending rape of Coldharbour Lane by Taylor Wimpey.

Haven't spotted it on here - would look great and probably people might appreciate the sentiment. Secured to a lamp post by a cable tie. You're technical.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2015)

For all you fish and chips people the duke on a Tuesday has an offer for buy 1 and get another for £1. I don't know how much it is normally though. I suspect around a tenner.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2015)

Be careful on the way home, ladies.  

Police link EIGHT sex attacks on women in Clapham and Brixton Hill


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 29, 2015)

I think I might be losing my marbles....  did someone (editor?) post something about an event at Carnegie Library this weekend?  Have done a few searches but can't turn anything up.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I think I might be losing my marbles....  did someone (editor?) post something about an event at Carnegie Library this weekend?  Have done a few searches but can't turn anything up.


this.................?
Pop Brixton (formerly Grow Brixton) Pope's Road development


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 29, 2015)

Ta very much!

Was searching wrong thread.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2015)

Pints in the Marquis of Lorne tonight. Very good local, the kind I love, but quiet for a Thursday evening. I suspect it makes more commercial sense to turn it into flats than keep it as a pub.

It's owned by the same people who sold out the Canterbury so if the right offer comes it will go the same way. Hope comes in the form of:

It being a good way off the beaten track
A much smaller footprint than the Canterbury so less flats can be shoehorned in
Conway Taverns most likely got a kings ransom for the Canterbury site so might be happy with what they have (several million, into 8 figures I would think)
Conway Taverns have already closed a pub which meant so much to so many people it's hard to express it with my words on this forum, so might lack the appetite to do it again.
Conway Taverns have already fucked one family out of their long term home, so may lack the appetite for doing it again.
Lack of hope would be too many points to write and I want to be in bed by midnight.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Pints in the Marquis of Lorne tonight. Very good local, the kind I love, but quiet for a Thursday evening. I suspect it makes more commercial sense to turn it into flats than keep it as a pub.
> 
> It's owned by the same people who sold out the Canterbury so if the right offer comes it will go the same way. Hope comes in the form of:
> 
> ...


I hope your analysis is correct but I very much fear for the future of this lovely pub.

It's hard to know what to do really: if people made an effort to promote it and bring in loads more custom (and thus, perhaps, ensure it has more chance of a commercial future), the every essence of the pub inevitably gets lost along the way.

If nothing is done at all to boost its profits at all, then that makes it all the easier for the owners to justify flogging it off...


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2015)

editor said:


> I hope your analysis is correct but I very much fear for the future of this lovely pub.
> 
> It's hard to know what to do really: if people made an effort to promote it and bring in loads more custom (and thus, perhaps, ensure it has more chance of a commercial future), the every essence of the pub inevitably gets lost along the way.
> 
> If nothing is done at all to boost its profits at all, then that makes it all the easier for the owners to justify flogging it off...


I agree, rock and a hard place.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 29, 2015)

The Marquis has more than enough custom to keep going - the only question is whether the owners want to sell up. I think the profitability (or otherwise) is immaterial.

Conway used to own loads of pubs around London - around 20 or 30 I am led to believe. Most now sold. Apparently it's only two now - the Marquis and another in Chelsea area (I think.)

Pub is vulnerable though, no doubt. It's also home to half a dozen people who live/work in the pub. Asset of Community Value status is the best hope in the short term. That, and some very rich friends who could help to buy it. (Clue: I don't have any very rich friends.)


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Be careful on the way home, ladies.
> 
> Police link EIGHT sex attacks on women in Clapham and Brixton Hill


Fuck that's horrible...if one was a bit tipsy that could end in more than a grope...


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Marquis has more than enough custom to keep going - the only question is whether the owners want to sell up. I think the profitability (or otherwise) is immaterial.
> 
> Conway used to own loads of pubs around London - around 20 or 30 I am led to believe. Most now sold. Apparently it's only two now - the Marquis and another in Chelsea area (I think.)
> 
> Pub is vulnerable though, no doubt. It's also home to half a dozen people who live/work in the pub. Asset of Community Value status is the best hope in the short term. That, and some very rich friends who could help to buy it. (Clue: I don't have any very rich friends.)


The pub is grade II listed.The worst that can happen is probably a Lexadon purchase with flats and a bijou soft furnishings shop below.

On the other hand if Conway persist in the policy of REAL ALE IS *NOT* AVAILABLE they are probably cutting their own throats at this point in time going forward.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The pub is grade II listed.The worst that can happen is probably a Lexadon purchase with flats and a bijou soft furnishings shop below.
> 
> On the other hand if Conway persist in the policy of REAL ALE IS *NOT* AVAILABLE they are probably cutting their own throats at this point in time going forward.



True. The ale situation is a real problem in these days when punters expect more. But a beautiful pub. The sweeping window ...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 30, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Pints in the Marquis of Lorne tonight. Very good local, the kind I love, but quiet for a Thursday evening. I suspect it makes more commercial sense to turn it into flats than keep it as a pub.
> 
> It's owned by the same people who sold out the Canterbury so if the right offer comes it will go the same way. Hope comes in the form of:
> 
> ...


DON'T GIVE THEM IDEAS. That's my fave boozer.


----------



## gdubz (Oct 30, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Marquis has more than enough custom to keep going - the only question is whether the owners want to sell up. I think the profitability (or otherwise) is immaterial.
> 
> Conway used to own loads of pubs around London - around 20 or 30 I am led to believe. Most now sold. Apparently it's only two now - the Marquis and another in Chelsea area (I think.)
> 
> Pub is vulnerable though, no doubt. It's also home to half a dozen people who live/work in the pub. Asset of Community Value status is the best hope in the short term. That, and some very rich friends who could help to buy it. (Clue: I don't have any very rich friends.)


It looks like they had about 20, like you say, including the Canterbury, the woodcocks and crown and anchor in this area. Apparently Mr Conway still lives at the one in W14.

I love the look of the Marquis of Lorne, but am ashamed to say it is about the only pub in the area I've never been to, despite living near it for years. It was the lack of hand pumps that put me off. Always seemed like a nice local place, with the Eritrean kids from across the road (before shop and restaurant closed) playing pool in there. Would be very sad to see it go.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> It looks like they had about 20, like you say, including the Canterbury, the woodcocks and crown and anchor in this area. Apparently Mr Conway still lives at the one in W14.
> 
> I love the look of the Marquis of Lorne, but am ashamed to say it is about the only pub in the area I've never been to, despite living near it for years. It was the lack of hand pumps that put me off. Always seemed like a nice local place, with the Eritrean kids from across the road (before shop and restaurant closed) playing pool in there. Would be very sad to see it go.



Didn't know they closed the woodcocks too.  Fuckers.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Didn't know they closed the woodcocks too.  Fuckers.


Don't forget the Warrior - another Conway Tavern taken over and run into the ground.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Pints in the Marquis of Lorne tonight. Very good local, the kind I love, but quiet for a Thursday evening. I suspect it makes more commercial sense to turn it into flats than keep it as a pub.
> 
> It's owned by the same people who sold out the Canterbury so if the right offer comes it will go the same way. Hope comes in the form of:
> 
> ...



My first local when I moved hear years ago... Great local, should make my way there more often.


----------



## Winot (Oct 30, 2015)

It's understandable that punters want to drink and socialise with like-minded people, but if there aren't enough of those to sustain a pub commercially then perhaps the answer is fewer pubs.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 30, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's understandable that punters want to drink and socialise with like-minded people, but if there aren't enough of those to sustain a pub commercially then perhaps the answer is fewer pubs.


That's what we've got now. Way fewer pubs.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's understandable that punters want to drink and socialise with like-minded people, but if there aren't enough of those to sustain a pub commercially then perhaps the answer is fewer pubs.


Or to make it compulsory to go to the pub once a week.


----------



## Winot (Oct 30, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Or to make it compulsory to go to the pub once a week.



Citizenship.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 30, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Be careful on the way home, ladies.
> 
> Police link EIGHT sex attacks on women in Clapham and Brixton Hill



Just heard they've arrested someone regarding this.

Man arrested after terrifying sex attack caught on camera


----------



## Angellic (Oct 30, 2015)

A new hut/stall is being built in the Brixton Food Court.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's understandable that punters want to drink and socialise with like-minded people, but if there aren't enough of those to sustain a pub commercially then perhaps the answer is fewer pubs.


Most of the pubs that have closed recently have been commercially sustainable and enjoy good custom, but their future gets fucked when some developer looking for a quick buck waves a massive wad of cash around to flatten them and turn them into luxury flats.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2015)

Angellic said:


> A new hut/stall is being built in the Brixton Food Court.


Remind me where this grandly named  court is again, please?


----------



## Angellic (Oct 30, 2015)

It's a patch of land on Atlantic Rd. Between Argos and the shop that sells kitchen stuff.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2015)

Angellic said:


> It's a patch of land on Atlantic Rd. Between Argos and the shop that sells kitchen stuff.


With the AstroTurf?.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2015)

Angellic said:


> It's a patch of land on Atlantic Rd. Between Argos and the shop that sells kitchen stuff.



Ah, I didn't realise it has been so grandly named!


----------



## Angellic (Oct 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Ah, I didn't realise it has been so grandly named!
> 
> View attachment 78774



That's it. There's a small blue sign above the entrance.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Angellic said:


> That's it. There's a small blue sign above the entrance.


Would have made a nice beer garden for a pub. Or even a short cut between the tube station and Brixton Southern Region.

What it needs IMHO is a Sir Coxsone sound system and we'd be back in business.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2015)

Angellic said:


> That's it. There's a small blue sign above the entrance.


Such a wasted opportunity! I agreed a lease with some others on that yard about four years ago but the landlord (TfL) decided that they did not want it used for any purpose which attracted public inside (because of the vent), so it fell through. It seems they changed their minds. Though currently not much danger of it being swamped, by the looks of things.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 30, 2015)

I ran into someone I met at the Brixton Thatcher Death Party today, the lady with puple hair who was holding the bottles of milk who's photo was everywhere on the net. She had a lot to say about the current govt, being forced to work for free and the state of Brixton now.  Lovely to see her again.


----------



## 299 old timer (Oct 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Ah, I didn't realise it has been so grandly named!
> 
> View attachment 78774



True, a wasted opportunity - they could have dropped in a Portakabin, called it the Brixton Urban Management Scheme and got a grant off the council, whilst selling moonshine out the side door.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> True, a wasted opportunity - they could have dropped in a Portakabin, called it the Brixton Urban Management Scheme (BUMS), got a grant off the council, whilst selling moonshine out the side door.


I see it more as an Contemporary Urban Nu-Brixton Town Sub-hub (CUNTS) selling bespoke artisan burgers in a Caribbean influenced brioche bun, £10 novelty cocktails that come with their own live insect in a bubble, holistic hot yoga head massages, deck shoe dancefloors and an in-house virtual DJ trasmitting live from Pop Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Be careful on the way home, ladies.
> 
> Police link EIGHT sex attacks on women in Clapham and Brixton Hill



I read about that last night.  Surprised it was the first I'd heard.

There was another one in August as well, on Brixton Hill (Tudor Close).  Looks like he's been caught though


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Be careful on the way home, ladies.


Any pointers as to how exactly should we ladies be careful?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 30, 2015)

-If you have a boyfriend/husband/friend they could walk you to and from the tube station/ bus stop.
-Have your keys ready so you're not faffing around at your front door
-If lucky enough to have a taxi drop you home ask the driver to wait until you have closed the door.
-Carry a rape alarm
-Carry pepper spray
-If on a budget (or just for extra fun) carry a lighter and a can of deodorant

Unless of course you were being sarcastic and implying that the advice to 'be careful' was patronising. I guessed that wasn't the case as it didn't sound it to me (happy to be corrected though).


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 30, 2015)

Well made points. I was wondering myself what I could do and my husband suggested I could call him from the bus stop and he'd come and meet me. I didn't even think about that!


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2015)

Load of fire engines and ambulance on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham now.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Load of fire engines and ambulance on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham now.



Big accident,


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Pints in the Marquis of Lorne tonight. Very good local, the kind I love, but quiet for a Thursday evening.



In there a few months ago. With a few others who used it. And one who had worked there. 

Proper old school pub. Landlady ( and pub dog) came over for chat. 

Its a bit out of my way but I agree its a good local. Also nice looking Victorian (?) pub.


----------



## han (Oct 31, 2015)

I really like the Marquis of Lorne, but they have a crap selection of ales and ciders  like many of the remaining good locals in Brixton (Hand in Hand, The Sultan, for example). I'd definitely spend more time in pubs like these if they didn't just have 'ciders' like Magners and Strongbow on tap. Hence since The Grosvenor closing, Wetherspoons seem to be my pubs of choice these days!


----------



## bimble (Oct 31, 2015)

Biscuits said:


> -If you have a boyfriend/husband/friend they could walk you to and from the tube station/ bus stop.
> -Have your keys ready so you're not faffing around at your front door
> -If lucky enough to have a taxi drop you home ask the driver to wait until you have closed the door.
> -Carry a rape alarm
> ...



To be honest I was being a tiny bit sarcastic but your suggestions are practical, and I take back my sarcasm. Particularly like the budget option.


----------



## han (Oct 31, 2015)

I think looking like a bloke helps as well. Or looking a bit mental. 

Shouting 'fucking wanker' at your invisible friends whilst walking home should do the trick.


----------



## han (Oct 31, 2015)

Seriously though, I think it's good advice to have your keys ready, don't dither, being obviously drunk is going to make you more vulnerable. I think we need to walk our friends home if they live on particularly quiet streets, at least until this attacker is caught.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2015)

Dress sensibly.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2015)

han said:


> I really like the Marquis of Lorne, but they have a crap selection of ales and ciders  like many of the remaining good locals in Brixton (Hand in Hand, The Sultan, for example). I'd definitely spend more time in pubs like these if they didn't just have 'ciders' like Magners and Strongbow on tap. Hence since The Grosvenor closing, Wetherspoons seem to be my pubs of choice these days!


Ditto. I love the Effra but their beer selection is poor.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Ditto. I love the Effra but their beer selection is poor.


If you mean the Effra Hall Tavern is it a PubCo owned place or completely independent?
i.e. is the choice of beers actually down to them?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> If you mean the Effra Hall Tavern is it a PubCo owned place or completely independent?
> i.e. is the choice of beers actually down to them?


Chosen by them.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> If you mean the Effra Hall Tavern is it a PubCo owned place or completely independent?
> i.e. is the choice of beers actually down to them?


Pub co rules are about to change in a February. Details are not finalised apparently. Landlords will be allowed to choose not to be tied. But they may have to have their pub rent revalued (based on being free house).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2015)

han said:


> I really like the Marquis of Lorne, but they have a crap selection of ales and ciders  like many of the remaining good locals in Brixton (Hand in Hand, The Sultan, for example). I'd definitely spend more time in pubs like these if they didn't just have 'ciders' like Magners and Strongbow on tap. Hence since The Grosvenor closing, Wetherspoons seem to be my pubs of choice these days!


They now have an IPA on tap, but it's keg not cask. 

I've been on at the landlady for ages to get some real beer in, but the drinks ordering is totally out of her hands.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2015)

The police (I assume) have removed the deaths in custody memorials from the tree outside Brixton Police Station. 

Before:






After (this morning):









Bunch of cnuts. 

And on the very day of the families' annual rally as well.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The pub is grade II listed.


Is that just the outside? Or the inside as well?


----------



## ash (Oct 31, 2015)

What was the curry place that people were recommending Curry Pardise I think ??


----------



## bimble (Oct 31, 2015)

ash said:


> What was the curry place that people were recommending Curry Pardise I think ??


Best curry place I know in the area is Zest of India here in Loughborough Junction.. but not exactly atmospheric Saturday evening date more of a takeaway thing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 31, 2015)

han said:


> I think looking like a bloke helps as well. Or looking a bit mental.
> 
> Shouting 'fucking wanker' at your invisible friends whilst walking home should do the trick.


 thats the approach buscador goes for -  its fairly effective but it does frighten old ladies.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is that just the outside? Or the inside as well?


There must be a Historic England listing particular somewhere. Can't locate it right now. Will ask around. boohoo might know.


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The police (I assume) have removed the deaths in custody memorials from the tree outside Brixton Police Station.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


That was like that weeks ago. I walked past and wondered what had happened. Loads of families outside so I assumed it wasn't police because you'd have to be pretty bloody stupid to take them down while the families watched


----------



## bimble (Oct 31, 2015)

Just saying: 
On 8th August a young man called Jerrel Elie was murdered here in Flaxman Rd (I didn't know him but happened to see him dying because just outside my window). Less than 3 weeks later all traces of the flowers candles photos were suddenly gone, overnight. I asked the council in lots of emails whether they could confirm it was them removed all trace, they never did. Directly across the street from the spot, from the lamp post which is now clean and bare, is a house that's been listed for sale by Hunters estate agents for months at £999,950.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2015)

bimble said:


> Just saying:
> On 8th August a young man called Jerrel Elie was murdered here in Flaxman Rd (I didn't know him but happened to see him dying because just outside my window). Less than 3 weeks later all traces of the flowers candles photos were suddenly gone, overnight. I asked the council in lots of emails whether they could confirm it was them removed all trace, they never did. Directly across the street from the spot, from the lamp post which is now clean and bare, is a house that's been listed for sale by Hunters estate agents for months at £999,950.


Are the memorial flowers etc still on the fence in Minet Road opposite the Marcus Lipton Centre? They were there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bimble (Oct 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Are the memorial flowers etc still on the fence in Minet Road opposite the Marcus Lipton Centre? They were there a couple of weeks ago.


Yes, been there 3 years. And ghost bike thing up in camberwell at least 2 years. Nothing for sale directly opposite either of those though.


----------



## technical (Oct 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There must be a Historic England listing particular somewhere. Can't locate it right now. Will ask around. boohoo might know.



Listing description isn't particularly helpful in terms of understanding significance of building but relates mainly to the outside. 

Can't link as on iPad but important thing is listing itself means any change of use or redevelopment has to be justified in planning terms


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 31, 2015)

ash said:


> What was the curry place that people were recommending Curry Pardise I think ??



We use them, really good food


----------



## ash (Oct 31, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> We use them, really good food


Thanks will give them a try


----------



## ash (Oct 31, 2015)

bimble said:


> Best curry place I know in the area is Zest of India here in Loughborough Junction.. but not exactly atmospheric Saturday evening date more of a takeaway thing.


I will put that one on the list -thanks


----------



## Angellic (Oct 31, 2015)

bimble said:


> Just saying:
> On 8th August a young man called Jerrel Elie was murdered here in Flaxman Rd (I didn't know him but happened to see him dying because just outside my window). Less than 3 weeks later all traces of the flowers candles photos were suddenly gone, overnight. I asked the council in lots of emails whether they could confirm it was them removed all trace, they never did. Directly across the street from the spot, from the lamp post which is now clean and bare, is a house that's been listed for sale by Hunters estate agents for months at £999,950.



The  ribbons on Rossiter Grove are still there. They've been replaced at least once. It marks the spot where Dwayne Simpson was stabbed early in 2014. Their faded colours, especially when fluttering in the wind, have poignant beauty.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 31, 2015)

bimble said:


> Nothing for sale directly opposite either of those though.



there's nothing for sale in front of the police station either, but there is this......
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Your New Square Brixton Proposals.pdf
....... just a coincidence tho' hopefully.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2015)

Anyone know where all the hundreds of bikes and quad bikes that went roaring through London doing wheelies were on their way to tonight and why so many were wearing balaclavas?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> there's nothing for sale in front of the police station either, but there is this......
> https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Your New Square Brixton Proposals.pdf
> ....... just a coincidence tho' hopefully.


There used to be (maybe still is) a home made coffin behind railings on the Gresham Road side of the police station.
I should think they have tidied it up thinking they have left it a suitably long period. Like what seems to have happened with the Menenzies wayside shrine at Stockwell tube. 





Its a bit like grave stones isn't it? If the family don't maintain them eventually the council take them away and maybe even reuse the graves.
The London cemetery pioneering the reuse of its much-needed burial


----------



## bimble (Nov 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I should think they have tidied it up thinking they have left it a suitably long period


 Yes, of course. I was just saying that in the case of here this Summer it felt to me like the roadside shrine was not left suitably long at all. I personally found it upsetting that all trace was removed after just 3 weeks but I don't know who did it can't prove it was the estate agents, it could even have been his family moving everything to the grave site.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2015)

November thread has been started! This thread now closed


----------

